# Forse così faccio prima a trovare aiuto.



## contepinceton (30 Ottobre 2015)

*Forse così faccio prima a trovare aiuto.*

Mi rivolgo ai mariti che sono qui.
Avete scoperto che vostra moglie in un dato periodo della sua vita ha frequentato un altro uomo.
Come avete affrontato la situazione?

La mia storia:
Ho avuto una relazione con un uomo sposato.


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Ottobre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Mi rivolgo ai mariti che sono qui.
> Avete scoperto che vostra moglie in un dato periodo della sua vita ha frequentato un altro uomo.
> Come avete affrontato la situazione?
> 
> ...


Un paio di persone sono rimaste con la moglie. Qualcun altro s'è lasciato. Non ho capito quale sarebbe la richiesta d'aiuto. Speri che lui la molli e venga da te?


----------



## Mary The Philips (30 Ottobre 2015)

Prima o poi arriverà qualcuno che ti dirà esattamente cosa vuoi sentirti dire. In bocca al lupo


----------



## Anonimo1523 (30 Ottobre 2015)

*Finita ...*

... sono rimasto insieme e l'unica cosa che le concedo è il sesso nudo e crudo quando me lo chiede lei ....io neanche la cerco e sono anni che non la considero più mia moglie ... scuse e gentilezza da parte sua mi fanno solo incazzare ... ha distrutto una cosa bella è niente sarà più come prima.


----------



## Irrisoluto (30 Ottobre 2015)

In effetti non mi è chiaro perché ti debba interessare la reazione di un marito tradito, dato che a quanto dici è lui che ha tradito la moglie con (o per) te.
Comunque, non eravamo sposati, ma se ti può servire un campione di moralità corrente, dopo qualche giorno di coma emotivo e qualche settimana in cui le uniche due strade percorribili sembravano essere la galera per omicidio o la morte per autoindizione, ho deciso di capire, analizzare, assumermi ogni responsabilità, rispolverare vecchie ideologie libertarie poliamorose, e mi sono ritrovato ad assistere a più di una delle loro sedute erotiche.
Chiusa l'esperienza per scongiurare danni irreversibili alla mia già compromessa salute psichica, ho continuato a intrattenere rapporti con la mia ormai ex-compagna, mentre lei alternava proclami di amore eterno a ben più materiali dimostrazioni di prosaico attaccamento ai vantaggi materiali derivanti dal triangolo amoroso.
Alla fine ho trovato la forza di uscirne e ora lei trascina il rapporto originariamente fedifrago in quella che credo sia una situazione foriera di profondissima infelicità per lei e per lui. Il loro rapporto si reggeva sulla presenza del tradito.
A pensarci, questa esperienza, raccontata in questo modo, non ti sarà di alcuna utilità, ma almeno io ne ho tratto giovamento, poiché mi ha egoisticamente permesso di fare il punto sulla mia situazione :mexican:


----------



## mistral (30 Ottobre 2015)

Faccio fatica a capire.Vorresti che ti aiutassimo a prevedere quali reazioni potrebbe avere tuo marito scoprendo che  lo hai tradito, oppure il tuo amante ti ha scaricata adducendo la colpa alla moglie che ha scoperto la tresca ?
Dacci qualche dettaglio in più ,reazioni standard non ne esistongni caso è a se.


----------



## Ecate (31 Ottobre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> ... sono rimasto insieme e l'unica cosa che le concedo è il sesso nudo e crudo quando me lo chiede lei ....io neanche la cerco e sono anni che non la considero più mia moglie ... scuse e gentilezza da parte sua mi fanno solo incazzare ... ha distrutto una cosa bella è niente sarà più come prima.


Cosa ti lega veramente in questo rapporto oltre al desiderio di vendetta?


----------



## Ecate (31 Ottobre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Mi rivolgo ai mariti che sono qui.
> Avete scoperto che vostra moglie in un dato periodo della sua vita ha frequentato un altro uomo.
> Come avete affrontato la situazione?
> 
> ...


Diverse reazioni, diverse situazioni diverse persone 
Hai paura di essere scoperta 
non so, dipende molto da come è tuo marito e da come erano e sono le cose tra di voi


----------



## Ultimo (31 Ottobre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Mi rivolgo ai mariti che sono qui.
> Avete scoperto che vostra moglie in un dato periodo della sua vita ha frequentato un altro uomo.
> Come avete affrontato la situazione?
> 
> ...


Ho lasciato a mia moglie la scelta.Mi ha tradito.Il tempo necessario di arrivare a casa mi ha confessato il tradimento.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Ottobre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ho lasciato a mia moglie la scelta.Mi ha tradito.Il tempo necessario di arrivare a casa mi ha confessato il tradimento.


Cioè la scelta di andarsene o rimanere?


----------



## Ultimo (31 Ottobre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Cioè la scelta di andarsene o rimanere?


La scelta di tradirmi.

Ma detta così non si capisce esattamente a cosa mi riferisco. E manco se cominciassi a raccontare si capirebbe.


----------



## sienne (31 Ottobre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Mi rivolgo ai mariti che sono qui.
> Avete scoperto che vostra moglie in un dato periodo della sua vita ha frequentato un altro uomo.
> Come avete affrontato la situazione?
> 
> ...



Ciao

non ho capito esattamente cosa chiedi, cioè come ti poni tu nella questione. 
Comunque una risposta non esiste. Dipende da troppe cose ... 
Tutto è possibile ... 


sienne


----------



## danny (31 Ottobre 2015)

Ti rispondero' appena possibile.


----------



## sienne (31 Ottobre 2015)

Ciao

ma la situazione quale è esattamente?

Un uomo che ha avuto una storia (con kassia), scopre che la moglie stessa ha avuto una storia con un uomo e ora vuole sapere come si pone a questa scoperta?


sienne


----------



## Ecate (31 Ottobre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma la situazione quale è esattamente?
> 
> ...


Kassia ha avuto una storia extraconiugale di cui si è pentita e teme che la moglie dell'ex amante riferisca tutto per vendicarsi


----------



## Mary The Philips (31 Ottobre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma la situazione quale è esattamente?
> 
> ...



Io ho capito che lei cerca di immaginare cosa SUO marito farebbe se sapesse della sua storia con l'uomo sposato, cioè cerca di valutare i rischi che correrebbe  nel caso il suo amante, o la di lui moglie, si premunissero di informare il marito. E cerca conferme sull'ipotesi che si possa perdonare, che lei possa essere perdonata. Perchè vuole tenere in piedi il matrimonio per questioni di convenienza, difatti dice che l'amore per il marito è "relativissimo" in tutto ciò, tant'è che l'amante è stato lasciato, ma non definitivamente visto che lui si fregia del cercarla ancora, per altre cause.


----------



## Simy (31 Ottobre 2015)

Cosa vorresti sentirti dire esattamente ?


----------



## Ryoga74 (31 Ottobre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Kassia ha avuto una storia extraconiugale di cui si è pentita e teme che la moglie dell'ex amante riferisca tutto per vendicarsi





Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Io ho capito che lei cerca di immaginare cosa SUO marito farebbe se sapesse della sua storia con l'uomo sposato, cioè cerca di valutare i rischi che correrebbe  nel caso il suo amante, o la di lui moglie, si premunissero di informare il marito. E cerca conferme sull'ipotesi che si possa perdonare, che lei possa essere perdonata. Perchè vuole tenere in piedi il matrimonio per questioni di convenienza, difatti dice che l'amore per il marito è "relativissimo" in tutto ciò, tant'è che l'amante è stato lasciato, ma non definitivamente visto che lui si fregia del cercarla ancora, per altre cause.


Però scusate, queste sono ipotesi, perché lei non ha scritto di essere sposata. Ha parlato solo di una relazione con un uomo sposato. 
Se non aggiunge ulteriori dettagli è difficile capire come noi traditi maschi possiamo darle un aiuto raccontando le nostre vicende...


----------



## contepinceton (31 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Però scusate, queste sono ipotesi, perché lei non ha scritto di essere sposata. Ha parlato solo di una relazione con un uomo sposato.
> Se non aggiunge ulteriori dettagli è difficile capire come noi traditi maschi possiamo darle un aiuto raccontando le nostre vicende...


Mi sono sposata che avevo ventun'anni e lui venticinque.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Ottobre 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Cosa vorresti sentirti dire esattamente ?


Piuttosto che cosa mi interessa leggere.
Troverai strano un forum che parla.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Ottobre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Io ho capito che lei cerca di immaginare cosa SUO marito farebbe se sapesse della sua storia con l'uomo sposato, cioè cerca di valutare i rischi che correrebbe  nel caso il suo amante, o la di lui moglie, si premunissero di informare il marito. E cerca conferme sull'ipotesi che si possa perdonare, che lei possa essere perdonata. Perchè vuole tenere in piedi il matrimonio per questioni di convenienza, difatti dice che l'amore per il marito è "relativissimo" in tutto ciò, tant'è che l'amante è stato lasciato, ma non definitivamente visto che lui si fregia del cercarla ancora, per altre cause.


Non è proprio così.
La romanzi che è un piacere.
Sto cercando di cogliere come lui potrebbe reagire.


----------



## Ryoga74 (31 Ottobre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Mi sono sposata che avevo ventun'anni e lui venticinque.


Intanto ciao Kassia [emoji4] 
Ok adesso sappiamo che sei sposata. Nel tuo post di inizio discussione hai descritto il tuo ruolo di amante e non di moglie. Quindi mi chiedo quali siano le tue perplessità riguardo la tua vicenda.
Hai paura di essere scoperta da tuo marito?
Vuoi dire tutto a tuo marito e non sai che reazione possa avere? 
Se dai una spiegazione ulteriore sarà più semplice per noi mettere a disposizione le nostre esperienze da traditi e così poterti aiutare...


----------



## Ryoga74 (31 Ottobre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Non è proprio così.
> La romanzi che è un piacere.
> Sto cercando di cogliere come lui potrebbe reagire.


Ok
Hai intenzione di metterlo al corrente tu? O temi che inevitabilmente possa scoprirlo?


----------



## contepinceton (31 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Ok
> Hai intenzione di metterlo al corrente tu? O temi che inevitabilmente possa scoprirlo?


Allora vorrei trovare il modo di dirglielo, perchè sono persuasa che se lui lo viene a sapere da altri, considererà questo fatto tradimento. In tanti anni di matrimonio non ci siamo mai posti il problema se siamo fedeli o meno.
E non siamo mai andati tanto in cerca di guai.


----------



## ologramma (31 Ottobre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> *Allora vorrei trovare il modo di dirglielo*, perchè sono persuasa che se lui lo viene a sapere da altri, considererà questo fatto tradimento. In tanti anni di matrimonio non ci siamo mai posti il problema se siamo fedeli o meno.
> E non siamo mai andati tanto in cerca di guai.


non lo fare , se gli vuoi bene soffri in silenzio e spera che non lo venga mai a sapere.
Vedi a te è successo dopo 26 anni a me molti di più , ora con il tempo ci penso meno , ma ci penso sempre molto


----------



## Ryoga74 (31 Ottobre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Allora vorrei trovare il modo di dirglielo, perchè sono persuasa che se lui lo viene a sapere da altri, considererà questo fatto tradimento. In tanti anni di matrimonio non ci siamo mai posti il problema se siamo fedeli o meno.
> E non siamo mai andati tanto in cerca di guai.


come mai non avete basato il vostro rapporto sulla fedeltà reciproca?
Se poi così è, perdonami ma qualora dicessi a tuo marito della relazione extraconiugale la sua reazione, per come stai descrivendo il vostro rapporto, sarà molto probabilmente diversa dalla mia e dalla maggior parte dei traditi qui nel forum...


----------



## JON (31 Ottobre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Non è proprio così.
> La romanzi che è un piacere.
> Sto cercando di cogliere come lui potrebbe reagire.


Kassia, ma scusa, come pensi possa reagire. Male di sicuro. Quello che non puoi sapere sono le contromisure che adotterebbe, come nessuno qui può immaginarlo. Pur propinandoti ognuno le proprie esperienze, riceverai comunque delle testimonianze di vario genere che poco ti aiuteranno. C'è chi è rimasto, chi ha fatto le valigie, chi ha fatto fare le valigie, chi si ama più di prima...e pure quelli che si sono presi a calci.

Nessuno meglio di te conosce tuo marito. Temo che visto il tuo profondo timore ci sia la possibilità che lui la prenda male. Tuttavia non si può dire, potrebbe col tempo e la tua collaborazione accettare e reinventare il vostro rapporto anche alla luce del tuo pentimento e delle tue reali intenzioni.

Di fatto però è quasi certo che, almeno a caldo, la prenderà male. Non puoi aspettarti che sia ragionevole, cose del genere ti stroncando e tolgono la terra da sotto i piedi. Poi tu con l'altro eri, almeno in quel frangente, molto presa e lui ti piaceva molto.... parole tue. Quindi è auspicabile per te che la cosa resti sepolta, ti auguro che tutto fili liscio. Intanto cerca di chiudere definitivamente col tizio, se non ti fa pressioni non dovrebbe essere difficile.


----------



## Leda (31 Ottobre 2015)

Hai considerato l'ipotesi che, nel caso decidessi di confessare tutto a tuo marito, lui potrebbe cogliere la palla al balzo per svelarti che anche lui si è dato il suo daffare? Se non vi siete mai posti il problema di esservi vicendevolmente fedeli non puoi escludere che anche lui ti abbia taciuto qualcosa fino ad oggi.
Sei pronta a sentirti rivelare scenari inattesi e potenzialmente dolorosi?
Per carità, magari fate 1 - 1 palla al centro e via col liscio.
O magari invece da lì in poi vi fate due palle così a vicenda, non saprei.
Se in una coppia c'è il patto sottaciuto 'don't ask don't tell' e uno dei due lo infrange unilateralmente senza che l'altro abbia mai dato cenno di desiderarlo, quest'ultimo potrebbe non gradirlo affatto. Più ancora che non gradire il tradimento in sé.


----------



## Mary The Philips (31 Ottobre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Non è proprio così.
> La romanzi che è un piacere.
> Sto cercando di cogliere come lui potrebbe reagire.




E io che ho detto? Ho solo riportato tue affermazioni ben precise; dimmi in quale passaggio esatto della mia descrizione della tua situazione avrei romanzato. Guarda che di quindicenni qui non ce ne sono, eh.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> come mai non avete basato il vostro rapporto sulla fedeltà reciproca?
> Se poi così è, perdonami ma qualora dicessi a tuo marito della relazione extraconiugale la sua reazione, per come stai descrivendo il vostro rapporto, sarà molto probabilmente diversa dalla mia e dalla maggior parte dei traditi qui nel forum...


Mi sono spiegata male.
Il nostro rapporto è basato da sempre sulla fiducia reciproca.
Intendevo semplicemente dire che la fedeltà è sempre stata data per scontata.
Il problema del mio enpasse sta proprio qui.
Non riesco a immaginare se lui in tanti anni non abbia mai pensato se io gli sono fedele o meno, non abbiamo mai parlato di queste cose, ma neanche riferendosi ad altri.
Io stessa d'altro canto, non riesco a immaginarmelo al fianco o peggio a letto con un'altra donna che non sia io.
Infatti io sto leggendo qui, per vedere se trovo una vicenda simile alla mia e per vederne i risvolti.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Ottobre 2015)

Olimpia ha detto:


> Hai considerato l'ipotesi che, nel caso decidessi di confessare tutto a tuo marito, lui potrebbe cogliere la palla al balzo per svelarti che anche lui si è dato il suo daffare? Se non vi siete mai posti il problema di esservi vicendevolmente fedeli non puoi escludere che anche lui ti abbia taciuto qualcosa fino ad oggi.
> Sei pronta a sentirti rivelare scenari inattesi e potenzialmente dolorosi?
> Per carità, magari fate 1 - 1 palla al centro e via col liscio.
> O magari invece da lì in poi vi fate due palle così a vicenda, non saprei.
> Se in una coppia c'è il patto sottaciuto 'don't ask don't tell' e uno dei due lo infrange unilateralmente senza che l'altro abbia mai dato cenno di desiderarlo, quest'ultimo potrebbe non gradirlo affatto. Più ancora che non gradire il tradimento in sé.


No, non l'ho considerata.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Ottobre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> E io che ho detto? Ho solo riportato tue affermazioni ben precise; dimmi in quale passaggio esatto della mia descrizione della tua situazione avrei romanzato. Guarda che di quindicenni qui non ce ne sono, eh.



Perchè vuole tenere in piedi il matrimonio per questioni di convenienza,  difatti dice che l'amore per il marito è "relativissimo" in tutto ciò,  tant'è che l'amante è stato lasciato, ma non definitivamente visto che  lui si fregia del cercarla ancora, per altre cause.


----------



## Mary The Philips (31 Ottobre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Perchè vuole tenere in piedi il matrimonio di convenienza,  difatti dice che l'amore per il marito è "relativissimo" in tutto ciò,  tant'è che l'amante è stato lasciato, ma non definitivamente visto che  lui si fregia del cercarla ancora, per altre cause.


Sono da tablet e faccio fatica a ritagliare i tuoi post in altri 3d; l'aggettivo " relativissimo" l'hai usato tu parlando dell'amore per tuo marito in relazione alla scelta di troncare e che l' amante sia stato lasciato in occasione di un lutto che ti ha colpita e che lui continui a cercarti non sono mie invenzioni. Ho utilizzato il termine "convenienza" perche' e' cio' che deduco da quanto tu scrivi: se temi la reazione di tuo marito non perche' hai paura di perdere il suo amore, che e' relativissimo, sara' perche' ti conviene che la tua famiglia rssti in piedi per altri motivi.


----------



## Ryoga74 (31 Ottobre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Mi sono spiegata male.
> Il nostro rapporto è basato da sempre sulla fiducia reciproca.
> Intendevo semplicemente dire che la fedeltà è sempre stata data per scontata.
> Il problema del mio enpasse sta proprio qui.
> ...


un' altra tessera svelata 
Se è così, qualunque sia il modo con cui verrebbe a saperlo, non la prenderebbe di certo bene. Poi la sua reazione dipende da tanti fattori: il suo carattere, la sua fedeltà nei tuoi confronti, l'intensità del suo amore/affetto per te, ecc..
Partiamo da un  presupposto: tu vuoi che lo venga a sapere? O glielo diresti SOLO ED ESPRESSAMENTE per una concreta paura che lo scopra altrimenti?



kassia ha detto:


> No, non l'ho considerata.


 Non l'hai considerato perchè ti fidi di lui o perchè pensi che non abbia bisogno di trovare conforto/affetto nelle braccia di un'altra donna? Dopotutto tu una relazione extraconiugale l'hai avuta, perciò qualcosa nel vostro rapporto forse non funziona...


----------



## sienne (31 Ottobre 2015)

Ciao kassia,

non te la puoi prendere con altri che hanno aiutato alla comprensione della tua situazione, se non ti sei sforzata tu stessa a rispondere ad alcune domande che sono state poste sin dall'inizio per poter capire non solo la tua domanda, ma anche l'inquadratura della tua storia. Infatti, basandomi solo sulle informazioni di questo thread, ho capito tutta un'altra situazione. Ringrazio, chi si è preso il disturbo a spiegare ... perché veramente non si capiva nulla. 


Continuo a chiedermi, cosa ti aspetti esattamente. Non riesco a capire come si possa arrivare a chiedere una cosa del genere, perché è ovvio che una risposta non c'è. È ovvio che nessuno può sapere come reagirà tuo marito. Male, sicuramente. Ma male come, non lo può sapere nessuno. Solo tu lo puoi intuire. Solo tu qui lo conosci. Perciò, ripeto per capire ... di chiedi SE dirlo? O lo vuoi dire, ma temi la reazione e vorresti poterla prevedere per sapere SE dirlo?


sienne


----------



## contepinceton (1 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Sono da tablet e faccio fatica a ritagliare i tuoi post in altri 3d; l'aggettivo " relativissimo" l'hai usato tu parlando dell'amore per tuo marito in relazione alla scelta di troncare e che l' amante sia stato lasciato in occasione di un lutto che ti ha colpita e che lui continui a cercarti non sono mie invenzioni. Ho utilizzato il termine "convenienza" perche' e' cio' che deduco da quanto tu scrivi: se temi la reazione di tuo marito non perche' hai paura di perdere il suo amore, che e' relativissimo, sara' perche' ti conviene che la tua famiglia rssti in piedi per altri motivi.


Appunto deduci.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> un' altra tessera svelata
> Se è così, qualunque sia il modo con cui verrebbe a saperlo, non la prenderebbe di certo bene. Poi la sua reazione dipende da tanti fattori: il suo carattere, la sua fedeltà nei tuoi confronti, l'intensità del suo amore/affetto per te, ecc..
> Partiamo da un  presupposto: tu vuoi che lo venga a sapere? O glielo diresti SOLO ED ESPRESSAMENTE per una concreta paura che lo scopra altrimenti?
> 
> ...


Cioè se una persona tradisce il coniuge significa che il loro rapporto non funziona?
Strano v'è?
Non voglio che lo venga a sapere.
Glielo direi per optare per il male minore.
Non saprei dirti se in tanti anni lui abbia avuto bisogno di conforto o affetto.
Non me lo vedo proprio.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao kassia,
> 
> non te la puoi prendere con altri che hanno aiutato alla comprensione della tua situazione, se non ti sei sforzata tu stessa a rispondere ad alcune domande che sono state poste sin dall'inizio per poter capire non solo la tua domanda, ma anche l'inquadratura della tua storia. Infatti, basandomi solo sulle informazioni di questo thread, ho capito tutta un'altra situazione. Ringrazio, chi si è preso il disturbo a spiegare ... perché veramente non si capiva nulla.
> 
> ...


Più che altro:
Mi rivolgo ai mariti che hanno scoperto.
Intervengono le mogli tradite.
Capirai che in me v'è sconcerto.


----------



## Ryoga74 (1 Novembre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Cioè se una persona tradisce il coniuge significa che il loro rapporto non funziona?
> Strano v'è?
> Non voglio che lo venga a sapere.
> Glielo direi per optare per il male minore.
> ...


Non è strano, ma non è detto sia sempre così. 
Ci sono donne che continuano ad essere sposate e condurre una seconda relazione.
Se dici che tra voi ci sono problemi, forse ammettere a lui il tuo tradimento è il minore dei mali. 
Quanto tieni al tuo matrimonio?
Quanto sei legata al tuo rapporto extraconiugale? È solo attrazione fisica?


----------



## sienne (1 Novembre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Più che altro:
> Mi rivolgo ai mariti che hanno scoperto.
> Intervengono le mogli tradite.
> Capirai che in me v'è sconcerto.



Ciao

perché ne fai una questione di genere?


PS: Perché usi toni così acidi?


sienne


----------



## Caciottina (1 Novembre 2015)

Kassia guarda che le risposte a quello che hai fatto le puoi dare solo tu.
Qui puoi anche trovare una situazione spiccicata alla tua, stesse dinamiche e premesse e magari lui perdona e invece tuo marito ti da un calcio in culo e ti sbatte fuori casa. Oppute lui qui non perdona e sbatte fuori e invece tuo marito ti perdona.
Sei ridicola. Hai fatto quello che hai fatto. Cosa piagnucoli? Stai zitta nn dire nulla se sei sicura di amare tuo marito o di voler restare con lui.
Altrimenti parla chiaro confessa l errore e attendi il giudizio supremo ma sti piagnistei ridicoli tieniteli per te perche fanno pena.
In bocca al lupo


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Novembre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Allora vorrei trovare il modo di dirglielo, perchÃ¨ sono persuasa che se lui lo viene a sapere da altri, considererÃ  questo fatto tradimento. In tanti anni di matrimonio non ci siamo mai posti il problema se siamo fedeli o meno.
> E non siamo mai andati tanto in cerca di guai.


A meno che non sia il perfetto imbecille che pensi, cioe' uno che non considererebbe tradimento quello che invece lo e' eccome per via di una tua "spontanea" rivelazione, ti consiglio caldamente di farti i cazzi tuoi e sperare per il meglio.


----------



## Ecate (1 Novembre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Più che altro:
> Mi rivolgo ai mariti che hanno scoperto.
> Intervengono le mogli tradite.
> Capirai che in me v'è sconcerto.


Sostanzialmente il tuo problema dipende anche da quanto è classy una moglie tradita.
più che altro sembrava che anche questo potesse importarti, così capivasi dal tuo post iniziale


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Novembre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Non è proprio così.
> La romanzi che è un piacere.
> Sto cercando di cogliere come lui potrebbe reagire.


Come vuoi che reagisca ? si incazza.... Poi si vedrà


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Novembre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Più che altro:
> Mi rivolgo ai mariti che hanno scoperto.
> Intervengono le mogli tradite.
> Capirai che in me v'è sconcerto.


in genere i mariti traditi si incazzano più delle mogli tradite ... Se poi sono, a loro volta, traditori, peggio che andar di notte. Allora si che s'incazzano a " mina"


----------



## Ryoga74 (1 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> in genere i mariti traditi si incazzano più delle mogli tradite ... Se poi sono, a loro volta, traditori, peggio che andar di notte. Allora si che s'incazzano a " mina"


Questa non la sapevo. Cioè se sono traditori se la prendono di più quando le corna sono (anche) loro? A cosa è dovuto?


----------



## lunaiena (1 Novembre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Più che altro:
> Mi rivolgo ai mariti che hanno scoperto.
> Intervengono le mogli tradite.
> Capirai che in me v'è sconcerto.


non è che c'è sconcerto
perchè non riesci a trovare una risposta adatta a te?


nessuno n'è mariti n'è mogli 
possono prevedere la reazione di un 
terzo...
spesso neanche noi stessi non riusciamo a prevedere 
le nostre reazioni...


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Questa non la sapevo. Cioè se sono traditori se la prendono di più quando le corna sono (anche) loro? A cosa è dovuto?


Alla legge che loro possono ma le mogli no. Son convinti che le loro mogli siano esenti da certe dinamiche, " mia moglie mai ", " vuoi che abbia scelto male !"  ...peraltro son convinti di essere scaltrissimi e capisci che accorgersi che son pure ... fessi.


----------



## free (1 Novembre 2015)

anche secondo me è probabile che tuo marito rimanga molto più colpito dal tuo tradimento piuttosto che dalla tua sincerità nel comunicarglielo, quindi se fossi in te eliminerei tutte le prove e spererei che tutto rimanga sepolto per sempre


----------



## Ryoga74 (1 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Alla legge che loro possono ma le mogli no. Son convinti che le loro mogli siano esenti da certe dinamiche, " mia moglie mai ", " vuoi che abbia scelto male !"  ...peraltro son convinti di essere scaltrissimi e capisci che accorgersi che son pure ... fessi.


ma infatti lo trovo un comportamento infantile: io posso ma lei no [emoji29] imbecilli più che fessi


----------



## contepinceton (1 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Non è strano, ma non è detto sia sempre così.
> Ci sono donne che continuano ad essere sposate e condurre una seconda relazione.
> Se dici che tra voi ci sono problemi, forse ammettere a lui il tuo tradimento è il minore dei mali.
> Quanto tieni al tuo matrimonio?
> Quanto sei legata al tuo rapporto extraconiugale? È solo attrazione fisica?


Allora:
Il mio rapporto extraconiugale è per me lettera morta.
Satis Est. 
Ne ho abbastanza di lui.
L'attrazione fisica non c'è più.
Cioè io tengo molto a mio marito e non voglio che lui soffra.
Sto cercando di capire le reazioni no?
Mi viene male al solo pensiero che poi avrei uno che inizi a farmi una serie infinita di domande,
chi, dove, quando, perchè, come mai.
Situazioni penose di uno che ti chiede i particolari, anzichè sfumature.
Penso che potrei giocare la seguente carta:
Siccome non sono stata una sposa leale, devo separarmi, da te.
Cioè se messa così lui potrebbe scegliere il da farsi.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Novembre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Allora:
> Il mio rapporto extraconiugale è per me lettera morta.
> Satis Est.
> Ne ho abbastanza di lui.
> ...


Se ti vuoi separare  mi sembra l'abbrivio più utile:singleeye:


----------



## free (1 Novembre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Allora:
> Il mio rapporto extraconiugale è per me lettera morta.
> Satis Est.
> Ne ho abbastanza di lui.
> ...


secondo me tuo marito prima di "scegliere" vorrebbe sapere tutto, e tu saresti punto e a capo

non ti va proprio di non dire nulla e al limite negare se un domani venisse fuori qualcosa? te lo consiglio perchè mi sembra che il tradimento ti abbia lasciato solo sensi di colpa e la convinzione che sia un'esperienza da non ripetere e da dimenticare


----------



## Ryoga74 (1 Novembre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Allora:
> Il mio rapporto extraconiugale è per me lettera morta.
> Satis Est.
> Ne ho abbastanza di lui.
> ...


consiglio spassionato: se riesci a impedire che la notizia la senta da fonti esterne, non dirglielo.
Tieni tutto dentro.
È stato un periodo. È passato.
Ora pensa al tuo matrimonio e guarda avanti.
Hai avuto uno sbandamento, dirlo può solo provocare sconvolgimento nella tua vita coniugale. 
Lui potrebbe avere reazioni delle più disparate, ma su una cosa sono abbastanza certo: non ti guarderebbe più con gli stessi occhi. Non avresti più la sua fiducia.
Tieni tutto dentro, sarà la tua espiazione per ciò che hai fatto, ma continuerai a essere amata dal tuo uomo...


----------



## Tessa (1 Novembre 2015)

Kassia ha paura che la moglie dell'amante, che ha beccato il marito ed ora sta piuttosto incazzata, vada da suo marito a spifferare tutto. 
Ecco non e' che sua stata colpita da improvviso pentimento e sensi colpa.


----------



## Alessandra (1 Novembre 2015)

Non dirgli niente e nel caso, nega pure di fronte.
 all'evidenza. 
Il sapere,  in questo caso, non credo che porti cose positive.


----------



## Mary The Philips (1 Novembre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Più che altro:
> Mi rivolgo ai mariti che hanno scoperto.
> Intervengono le mogli tradite.
> Capirai che in me v'è sconcerto.





sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> perché ne fai una questione di genere?
> 
> ...








Tessa ha detto:


> Kassia ha paura che la moglie dell'amante, che ha beccato il marito ed ora sta piuttosto incazzata, vada da suo marito a spifferare tutto.
> Ecco non e' che sua stata colpita da improvviso pentimento e sensi colpa.



Si, e fa pure l'aggressiva con chi dice la sua. Vietato far domande, vietato "dedurre", vietato pensare, vietato intervenire se non esattamente nei modi che lei definisce. Per quanto mi riguarda se ne puo' andare affanculo, insieme alla paura di perdere la famiglia alla quale tanto tiene. Se e' cosi acida pure nella vita reale sai che affare per il marito tenersela. Faccio il tifo per la moglie tradita, che sia meno "integra" di me e pianti un bel casino. Auguri.


----------



## disincantata (1 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Si, e fa pure l'aggressiva con chi dice la sua. Vietato far domande, vietato "dedurre", vietato pensare, vietato intervenire se non esattamente nei modi che lei definisce. Per quanto mi riguarda se ne puo' andare affanculo, insieme alla paura di perdere la famiglia alla quale tanto tiene. Se e' cosi acida pure nella vita reale sai che affare per il marito tenersela. Faccio il tifo per la moglie tradita, che sia meno "integra" di me e pianti un bel casino. Auguri.



IN PIU' vorrebbe solo il parere degli uomini e rispondono solo donne.


----------



## Mary The Philips (1 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> IN PIU' vorrebbe solo il parere degli uomini e rispondono solo donne.





Tradite. E v'e' sconcerto, v'e'.


----------



## disincantata (1 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Tradite. E v'e' sconcerto, v'e'.



Forse, e dico forse, ci fa male sentire che dopo un tradimento durato ben sette anni, due smettono solo perche' scoperti o perche' temono il giudizio del padre, dei figlii, nessun vero pentimento verso il coniuge o voglia di stare con lui, e da tradite ci si interroga???


----------



## lunaiena (1 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Si, e fa pure l'aggressiva con chi dice la sua. Vietato far domande, vietato "dedurre", vietato pensare, vietato intervenire se non esattamente nei modi che lei definisce. Per quanto mi riguarda se ne puo' andare affanculo, insieme alla paura di perdere la famiglia alla quale tanto tiene. Se e' cosi acida pure nella vita reale sai che affare per il marito tenersela. Faccio il tifo per la moglie tradita, che sia meno "integra" di me e pianti un bel casino. Auguri.


a me pare solo spaventata ...
e ci sta che quando si è spaventati si possa 
diventare aggressivi...
mandando affaunculo non si risolve ...


----------



## Mary The Philips (1 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Forse, e dico forse, ci fa male sentire che dopo un tradimento durato ben sette anni, due smettono solo perche' scoperti o perche' temono il giudizio del padre, dei figlii, nessun vero pentimento verso il coniuge o voglia di stare con lui, e da tradite ci si interroga???




Forse. 



lunaiena ha detto:


> a me pare solo spaventata ...
> e ci sta che quando si è spaventati si possa
> diventare aggressivi...
> mandando affaunculo non si risolve ...



Il vaffanculo difatti non risolve,  libera.


----------



## Ryoga74 (1 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> IN PIU' vorrebbe solo il parere degli uomini e rispondono solo donne.


...ehm
...coff coff
...io sono un maschietto tradito e ho risposto


----------



## Brunetta (1 Novembre 2015)

Comunque non capisco perché dare un dolore, volendo giocare di anticipo, illudendosi di poter dare una versione più credibile.
Quando si tradisce tra gli incerti del mestiere c'è anche quello di venire scoperti.
Quando si viene scoperto e solo se si viene scoperti si abbassano le difese e si dice la verità e ci si fa carico di tutto quello che ne viene, come allo stesso modo fa il tradito che è una vittima.
Non anticipare. Questo non ti sarebbe perdonato.


----------



## Tessa (1 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Forse, e dico forse, ci fa male sentire che dopo un tradimento durato ben sette anni, due smettono solo perche' scoperti o perche' temono il giudizio del padre, dei figlii, nessun vero pentimento verso il coniuge o voglia di stare con lui, e da tradite ci si interroga???


E si rinnegano e sciolgono come neve al sole anni di relazione clandestina.


----------



## sheldon (1 Novembre 2015)

*Allora*

Se è da anni che lo tradisci,non credo ci sia uomo che possa credere ad un tuo eventuale:"l'ho fatto, ma amavo solo te ".
Si sentirebbe ancora di piu' preso in giro,perchè trattasi di lunga relazione parallela e non di sbandata.
Un uomo,almeno la maggior parte,ti farebbe sicuramente il terzo grado,vorrebbe sapere anche i particolari e non capirebbe come tu possa dire di averlo comunque amato,se dovesse continuare lo farebbe per i figli,se ce ne fossero o per una questione economica,perchè spesso l'uomo è penalizzato dalla legge,il rapporto non sarebbe sicuramente piu' lo stesso,ti considerebbe zoccola,dopo un po' probabilmente cercherebbe in un'altra una "consolazione " a quanto subito.La maggior parte chiederebbe la separazione,perchè impossibilitati a recuperare la fiducia,si porrebbero la domanda :"come faccio a fidarmi se per anni me lo hai messo in quel posto?.
Di strade da percorrere ne hai solo una:tacere ed augurarti che ti vada bene e che non ne venga mai a conoscenza


----------



## disincantata (1 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> ...ehm
> ...coff coff
> ...io sono un maschietto tradito e ho risposto


Ma non hai potuto 'perdonare'.

Lei vuole il parere di uomini che, scoperto un lungo tradimento, hanno lasciato o perdonato.

Qui non credo ci siano casi simili riguardo ad uomini traditi.

Al massimo tradimenti di qualche mese.


----------



## disincantata (1 Novembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> E si rinnegano e sciolgono come neve al sole anni di relazione clandestina.



In un minuto!


----------



## perplesso (1 Novembre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Allora:
> Il mio rapporto extraconiugale è per me lettera morta.
> Satis Est.
> Ne ho abbastanza di lui.
> ...


ma starsene zitta non pare una buona opzione?    tu vorresti sapere prima che cosa produrrà l'esplosione di una bomba atomica.   di solito, nulla di buono.

nel dubbio, astenersi da qualsiasi azione.


----------



## lunaiena (1 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Il vaffanculo difatti non risolve,  libera.


daccordo ma in questo treddi
e la kassia che dovrebbe liberarsi mica no!...


----------



## contepinceton (1 Novembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Kassia ha paura che la moglie dell'amante, che ha beccato il marito ed ora sta piuttosto incazzata, vada da suo marito a spifferare tutto.
> Ecco non e' che sua stata colpita da improvviso pentimento e sensi colpa.


Si.
Io comunque avevo iniziato a scrivere dove ha scritto uroboro, sulla monotonia che resta, 
poi visto che non si capiva più niente e si postava tutte altre cose, ho cercato di focalizzare il tema qui.
Ma la scossa io l'ho avuta con la morte di mia madre.
La moglie ha scoperto tutto, perchè il mio "amante" è andato a dirle, che la lasciava perchè aveva un'altra donna.
Cioè come io ho detto a lui, basta è finita, lui è come impazzito.
Perfino rivendica.
Rivendica diritti, mi dice che sono ingrata con tutto quello che lui ha fatto per me, dice che è arrivato a sacrificare il suo matrimonio per me.
Ma mica gliel'ho chiesto eh?
Sia lui che lei sono persone molto plateali.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> ...ehm
> ...coff coff
> ...io sono un maschietto tradito e ho risposto


  Infatti  ti leggo con attenzione.
Comprendo che non puoi scrivere per le rime, tutto quel che senti.
Cioè ho già dato come esperienza reale con una moglie tradita.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Novembre 2015)

sheldon ha detto:


> Se è da anni che lo tradisci,non credo ci sia uomo che possa credere ad un tuo eventuale:"l'ho fatto, ma amavo solo te ".
> Si sentirebbe ancora di piu' preso in giro,perchè trattasi di lunga relazione parallela e non di sbandata.
> Un uomo,almeno la maggior parte,ti farebbe sicuramente il terzo grado,vorrebbe sapere anche i particolari e non capirebbe come tu possa dire di averlo comunque amato,se dovesse continuare lo farebbe per i figli,se ce ne fossero o per una questione economica,perchè spesso l'uomo è penalizzato dalla legge,il rapporto non sarebbe sicuramente piu' lo stesso,ti considerebbe zoccola,dopo un po' probabilmente cercherebbe in un'altra una "consolazione " a quanto subito.La maggior parte chiederebbe la separazione,perchè impossibilitati a recuperare la fiducia,si porrebbero la domanda :"come faccio a fidarmi se per anni me lo hai messo in quel posto?.
> Di strade da percorrere ne hai solo una:tacere ed augurarti che ti vada bene e che non ne venga mai a conoscenza


Grazie.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma starsene zitta non pare una buona opzione?    tu vorresti sapere prima che cosa produrrà l'esplosione di una bomba atomica.   di solito, nulla di buono.
> 
> nel dubbio, astenersi da qualsiasi azione.


A te com'è andata?
Sei anche tu un marito tradito?


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Novembre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Si.
> Io comunque avevo iniziato a scrivere dove ha scritto uroboro, sulla monotonia che resta,
> poi visto che non si capiva più niente e si postava tutte altre cose, ho cercato di focalizzare il tema qui.
> Ma la scossa io l'ho avuta con la morte di mia madre.
> ...


Non vi siete "compresi" molto in questi anni di relazione extra se l'avete vissuta su due piani così sfalzati. Tu come evasione da tenere distinta dal tuo matrimonio, lui con la convinzione di staccarti da tuo marito. questo è effettivamente molto rischioso.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Novembre 2015)

Kassia io ti leggo egoista e superficiale. Forse non ti racconti bene.


----------



## Ryoga74 (1 Novembre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Si.
> Io comunque avevo iniziato a scrivere dove ha scritto uroboro, sulla monotonia che resta,
> poi visto che non si capiva più niente e si postava tutte altre cose, ho cercato di focalizzare il tema qui.
> Ma la scossa io l'ho avuta con la morte di mia madre.
> ...


Ti sei messa in un bel casino, perché hai non una, ma due bombe a orologeria. Sua moglie e lui.
Continuo a credere che come priorità la tua deve essere quella di impedire loro di rovinare il tuo matrimonio. Trova il modo perché non parlino...


kassia ha detto:


> Infatti  ti leggo con attenzione.
> Comprendo che non puoi scrivere per le rime, tutto quel che senti.
> Cioè ho già dato come esperienza reale con una moglie tradita.


Esatto. Però posso comunque cercare di darti un aiuto nel mio piccolo [emoji6]


----------



## contepinceton (1 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non vi siete "compresi" molto in questi anni di relazione extra se l'avete vissuta su due piani così sfalzati. Tu come evasione da tenere distinta dal tuo matrimonio, lui con la convinzione di staccarti da tuo marito. questo è effettivamente molto rischioso.


Io l'ho vissuta così:
Giocare ad avere diciassetteanni.
Perchè non ho avuto modo di fare cazzate nella mia adolescenza.
Per me è stato qualcosa di irrisolto.
Ma hai ragione ho corso dei rischi.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Trova il modo perché non parlino...


:rotfl:
Scusami mi è scoppiato da ridere con questa frase.
Sembra come in certi films.
Il modo perchè non parlino è...


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Novembre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Io l'ho vissuta così:
> Giocare ad avere diciassetteanni.
> Perchè non ho avuto modo di fare cazzate nella mia adolescenza.
> Per me è stato qualcosa di irrisolto.
> Ma hai ragione ho corso dei rischi.


Ma tu non ti sei resa conto,  nel tempo,  dell'intensità del coinvolgimento del tuo amante?


----------



## perplesso (1 Novembre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> A te com'è andata?
> Sei anche tu un marito tradito?


no non sono un tradito,nè un marito 

dico che tu vuoi sapere come andrà a finire.  ma questo è impossibile, perchè non puoi assolutamente prevedere la reazione delle varie parti in causa.   non puoi sapere nemmeno come reagirai davvero tu alla sua reazione.

per questo ti dico di tacere.


----------



## Ryoga74 (1 Novembre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> Scusami mi è scoppiato da ridere con questa frase.
> Sembra come in certi films.
> Il modo perchè non parlino è...


Lo so è molto teatrale ma non hai alternative [emoji6] 
Scherzi a parte usa la diplomazia e metti in carreggiata lui, e convincilo a non far fare colpi di testa alla moglie. Altrimenti preparati alla possibilità che il tuo lui lo venga a sapere...


----------



## Ryoga74 (1 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Kassia io ti leggo egoista e superficiale. Forse non ti racconti bene.


Egoista probabilmente sì, ma perché superficiale?


----------



## Brunetta (1 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Egoista probabilmente sì, ma perché superficiale?


Non rendersi conto delle conseguenze è da superficiale.


----------



## Ryoga74 (1 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non rendersi conto delle conseguenze è da superficiale.


Ok.
Ma in realtà penso si renda conto delle conseguenze. Semplicemente non sa dove queste possano portare. Per questo chiede a chi c'è passato cosa può succedere.


----------



## disincantata (1 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non rendersi conto delle conseguenze è da superficiale.



MIO marito lo e' stato,  ma credo riguardi il 99%  di chi tradisce, tutti sicuri di farla franca, non  considerano che a tradire si e' almeno in due.


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Ok.
> *Ma in realtà penso si renda conto delle conseguenze. Semplicemente non sa dove queste possano portare.* Per questo chiede a chi c'è passato cosa può succedere.


Qualcuno gli spari.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Ok.
> Ma in realtà penso si renda conto delle conseguenze. Semplicemente non sa dove queste possano portare. Per questo chiede a chi c'è passato cosa può succedere.





disincantata ha detto:


> MIO marito lo e' stato,  ma credo riguardi il 99%  di chi tradisce, tutti sicuri di farla franca, non  considerano che a tradire si e' almeno in due.


Io ho detto che si racconta male. Ora dovrebbe essere tornata sul piano della realtà.


----------



## sienne (1 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Ok.
> Ma in realtà penso si renda conto delle conseguenze. Semplicemente non sa dove queste possano portare. Per questo chiede a chi c'è passato cosa può succedere.



Ciao

se ti rendi conto delle conseguenze, non ti chiedi cosa possa succedere. 
Lo sai. Se no, non ti rendi conto delle conseguenze. 


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Ok.
> Ma in realtà penso si renda conto delle conseguenze. Semplicemente non sa dove queste possano portare. Per questo chiede a chi c'è passato cosa può succedere.


Ogni traditore sa dove portano le conseguenze, solo che raccontarsela ( nel mentre)  risulta più semplice  Kassia  è in ambasce perché ad oggi il capestro della rivelazione da parte della moglie dell'amante e li che penzola sopra la sua testa e sfido qualsiasi tradito  non farsi  prendere dall'ansia in casi come questo.  Da qui il dilemma parlo prima io o aspetto che lo facciano altri?


----------



## Ryoga74 (1 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> se ti rendi conto delle conseguenze, non ti chiedi cosa possa succedere.
> Lo sai. Se no, non ti rendi conto delle conseguenze.
> ...


A me sembra semplice: se tradisci ci possono essere 2 conseguenze:
- lui non si accorge di nulla e la fai franca
- lui lo scopre
Nel caso lui lo scopra (conseguenza) ciò che comporta ci è ignoto, qualunque accortezza possiamo usare, perché la variabile fondamentale è la sua reazione...


Joey Blow ha detto:


> Qualcuno gli spari.


Io aspetto ancora di leggere qualcosa di tuo con cui poter avere un confronto...


----------



## disincantata (1 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ogni traditore sa dove portano le conseguenze, solo che raccontarsela ( nel mentre)  risulta più semplice  Kassia  è in ambasce perché ad oggi il capestro della rivelazione da parte della moglie dell'amante e li che penzola sopra la sua testa e sfido qualsiasi tradito  non farsi  prendere dall'ansia in casi come questo.  Da qui il dilemma parlo prima io o aspetto che lo facciano altri?



Lo immagina ma non puo' sapere davvero il 'dopo'.


----------



## sienne (1 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> A me sembra semplice: se tradisci ci possono essere 2 conseguenze:
> - lui non si accorge di nulla e la fai franca
> - lui lo scopre
> Nel caso lui lo sopra (conseguenza) ciò che comporta ci è ignoto, qualunque accortezza possiamo usare, perché la variabile fondamentale è la sua reazione...
> ...



Ciao

l'oracolo non lo ha nessuno, per sapere come reagirà lui. Lo si sta ripetendo sin dall'inizio. Infatti ... 
E in fin dei conti lo spettro può essere tra perdonare e mollare ... 


sienne


----------



## Tessa (1 Novembre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Io l'ho vissuta così:
> Giocare ad avere diciassetteanni.
> Perchè non ho avuto modo di fare cazzate nella mia adolescenza.
> Per me è stato qualcosa di irrisolto.
> Ma hai ragione ho corso dei rischi.


Giocare ad avere diciassetteanni per sette anni?


----------



## disincantata (1 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> l'oracolo non lo ha nessuno, per sapere come reagirà lui. Lo si sta ripetendo sin dall'inizio. Infatti ...
> E in fin dei conti lo spettro può essere tra perdonare e mollare ...
> ...



Con silenzi, o insulti o scenate, per non pensare pure al peggio.

Qui c'e' stata gente tradita che e' finita pure in ospedale dalla disperazione. NON RICORDO il nick  e non per una violenza. Depressione.


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Con silenzi, o insulti o scenate, per non pensare pure al peggio.
> 
> Qui c'e' stata gente tradita che e' finita pure in ospedale dalla disperazione. NON RICORDO il nick  e non per una violenza. Depressione.


Ma perché ogni tanto ti partono le maiuscole? COSI' A cazzo?


----------



## sienne (1 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Con silenzi, o insulti o scenate, per non pensare pure al peggio.
> 
> Qui c'e' stata gente tradita che e' finita pure in ospedale dalla disperazione. NON RICORDO il nick  e non per una violenza. Depressione.



Ciao

si, il caso di Jim Cain. 
Ma se ha un uomo vicino che è violento, o ha tendenze ad alzare le mani,
 la domanda trova risposta da sé ...


sienne


----------



## Ryoga74 (1 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Lo immagina ma non puo' sapere davvero il 'dopo'.


Questo. 
Se la si indica come superficiale perché non ha tenuto conto delle conseguenze allora probabilmente sono superficiali tutti quelli che tradiscono. Tutti conoscono le conseguenze, ma quelli che tradiscono scelgono di ignorare. Quando si presenta il conto, poi si è nelle mani del destino. 
Nel caso specifico lei vuole rimanere col marito, quindi chiede se lui lo scopre lo spettro di reazioni (di lui) a cui potrebbe andare incontro. Per questo ha chiesto ai mariti traditi di dirle le loro esperienze...


----------



## sienne (1 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Questo.
> Se la si indica come superficiale perché non ha tenuto conto delle conseguenze allora probabilmente sono superficiali tutti quelli che tradiscono. Tutti conoscono le conseguenze, ma quelli che tradiscono scelgono di ignorare. Quando si presenta il conto, poi si è nelle mani del destino.
> Nel caso specifico lei vuole rimanere col marito, quindi chiede se lui lo scopre lo spettro di reazioni (di lui) a cui potrebbe andare incontro. Per questo ha chiesto ai mariti traditi di dirle le loro esperienze...



Ciao

già ... e scopri, come per miracolo, che c'è chi ha perdonato e chi no ... 


sienne


----------



## Tessa (1 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> si, il caso di Jim Cain.
> Ma se ha un uomo vicino che è violento, o ha tendenze ad alzare le mani,
> ...


Non credo si riferisca alla moglie di Jim. 
Non e' finita in ospedale per depressione ma per percosse.


----------



## sienne (1 Novembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Non credo si riferisca alla moglie di Jim.
> Non e' finita in ospedale per depressione ma per percosse.



Ciao


Vero. Grazie. Me ne sono accorta quando ho mandato il post, che ho frainteso. 


sienne


----------



## disincantata (1 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Questo.
> Se la si indica come superficiale perché non ha tenuto conto delle conseguenze allora probabilmente sono superficiali tutti quelli che tradiscono. Tutti conoscono le conseguenze, ma quelli che tradiscono scelgono di ignorare. Quando si presenta il conto, poi si è nelle mani del destino.
> Nel caso specifico lei vuole rimanere col marito, quindi chiede se lui lo scopre lo spettro di reazioni (di lui) a cui potrebbe andare incontro. Per questo ha chiesto ai mariti traditi di dirle le loro esperienze...



Per me se tradisci devi essere conscio che puoi perdere il tuo compagno.

INVECE molti, mio marito compreso, partono e continuano convinti di riuscire a nasconderlo per sempre.

NON fanno i conti con il fatto,  che qualcuno puo' avere interesse o voglia di farlo sapere.

POI il dopo dipende dal carattere del tradito, ma a volte il tradito stesso si stupisce della reazione.

Se mi avessero chiesto prima della bomba, come avrei reagito ad un lungo tradimento di mio marito, non avrei mai detto quello che poi ho realmente fatto e provato.

NON esiste una reazione standard.

Qui abbiamo visto persone accettare l'inaccettabile, me compresa, ognuno con le proprie  motivazioni. Che e' diverso dal perdonare.

NON lo invidio di certo mio marito per il dopo.  Si sara' pure divertito con la piccolina, ma quanto gli sta costando  gliela fara' sicuramente odiare in certi momenti.  HA  coinvolto figlie e pure tutti i parenti cercandoli uno ad uno su fb mesi e mesi dopo. Una demente.


----------



## disincantata (1 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> si, il caso di Jim Cain.
> Ma se ha un uomo vicino che è violento, o ha tendenze ad alzare le mani,
> ...



No, li si e' trattata di violenza fisica, io ricorda una forumista che era finita ricoverata per depressione o peggio.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Kassia io ti leggo egoista e superficiale. Forse non ti racconti bene.


Beh se sei una tradita: mi pare logico.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma tu non ti sei resa conto,  nel tempo,  dell'intensità del coinvolgimento del tuo amante?


No.


----------



## sienne (1 Novembre 2015)

Ciao

ma la cosa andrebbe capovolta!
Come affronto la situazione, se dovesse subentrare il peggio.


sienne


----------



## Ryoga74 (1 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Per me se tradisci devi essere conscio che puoi perdere il tuo compagno.
> 
> INVECE molti, mio marito compreso, partono e continuano convinti di riuscire a nasconderlo per sempre.
> 
> ...


Non avevo letto ancora nulla della tua esperienza. Sei una persona dolcissima, quindi tuo marito è stato doppiamente cretino [emoji6]


----------



## sienne (1 Novembre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Beh se sei una tradita: mi pare logico.



Ciao

già ... e così potrebbe vederti poi tuo marito, se lo scopre. 
Che gli rispondi così? 


sienne


----------



## contepinceton (1 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> no non sono un tradito,nè un marito
> 
> dico che tu vuoi sapere come andrà a finire.  ma questo è impossibile, perchè non puoi assolutamente prevedere la reazione delle varie parti in causa.   non puoi sapere nemmeno come reagirai davvero tu alla sua reazione.
> 
> per questo ti dico di tacere.


Quindi non conosci che dinamiche intime si innescano dopo che hai condiviso la tua vita con una donna per più di trenta anni.
Ti posso assicurare che da come lui si sveglia al mattino, sai che cosa sta pensando.
E se io e lui ci facciamo un selfie, vedi due persone con lo stesso sguardo.
Cioè in coppia parli meno perchè hai sempre meno bisogno di parole per capirsi vicendevolmente.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Lo so è molto teatrale ma non hai alternative [emoji6]
> Scherzi a parte usa la diplomazia e metti in carreggiata lui, e convincilo a non far fare colpi di testa alla moglie. Altrimenti preparati alla possibilità che il tuo lui lo venga a sapere...


Sono propensa a ritenere che con il tempo che ci riserviamo entrambi l'ultima settimana dell'anno, per tentare di parlargli di certe cose. 
Io stessa non mi sento di accettare il fatto che lui lo venga a sapere da altri.


----------



## disincantata (1 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Non avevo letto ancora nulla della tua esperienza. Sei una persona dolcissima, quindi tuo marito è stato doppiamente cretino [emoji6]



È si, fidarsi di una ragazzina e' stato stupido.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Ok.
> Ma in realtà penso si renda conto delle conseguenze. Semplicemente non sa dove queste possano portare. Per questo chiede a chi c'è passato cosa può succedere.


Sono stata costretta a rendermi conto delle conseguenze, quando ho visto mio padre: solo.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ogni traditore sa dove portano le conseguenze, solo che raccontarsela ( nel mentre)  risulta più semplice  Kassia  è in ambasce perché ad oggi il capestro della rivelazione da parte della moglie dell'amante e li che penzola sopra la sua testa e sfido qualsiasi tradito  non farsi  prendere dall'ansia in casi come questo.  Da qui il dilemma parlo prima io o aspetto che lo facciano altri?


Semplicemente non ci pensi.
E' come quando si corre con l'auto perchè si ha fretta.
Non si pensa che potrebbe anche succedere di non arrivare mai.
Hai ragione sul raccontarsela, la mente ti dice: in fondo cosa vuoi che sia, in fondo chi sa quante ci saranno messe come me, in fondo lo fanno tutti.
Cioè per me era diventato come l'abitudine di andare a bere il caffè con le amiche.
Cioè proprio l'impegno per esempio della professione, mi impediva di considerare questa avventura come qualcosa di importante.
Insomma uno svago.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Novembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Giocare ad avere diciassetteanni per sette anni?


Vediamo.
Sette anni è la dinamica dal nostro primo sguardo alla fine.
Cioè non pensare che sia stato un frequentarsi quotidiano.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Novembre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Vediamo.
> Sette anni è la dinamica dal nostro primo sguardo alla fine.
> Cioè non pensare che sia stato un frequentarsi quotidiano.


Comunque non dirglielo. Da traditi si fanno tante fantasie che poi non si realizzano,


----------



## Ecate (1 Novembre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Quindi non conosci che dinamiche intime si innescano dopo che hai condiviso la tua vita con una donna per più di trenta anni.
> Ti posso assicurare che da come lui si sveglia al mattino, sai che cosa sta pensando.
> E se io e lui ci facciamo un selfie, vedi due persone con lo stesso sguardo.
> Cioè in coppia parli meno perchè hai sempre meno bisogno di parole per capirsi vicendevolmente.


Non ti viene il dubbio, al di la del selfie, che per lui nei tuoi confronti non sia proprio così?


----------



## ipazia (2 Novembre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Quindi non conosci che dinamiche intime si innescano dopo che hai condiviso la tua vita con una donna per più di trenta anni.
> Ti posso assicurare che da come lui si sveglia al mattino, sai che cosa sta pensando.
> E se io e lui ci facciamo un selfie, vedi due persone con lo stesso sguardo.
> Cioè in coppia parli meno perchè hai sempre meno bisogno di parole per capirsi vicendevolmente.


E in tutta questa descrizione, come ti spieghi il fatto che lui non si sia accorto che hai scopato con un altro per...quanti?..7 anni?

non mi torna il sistema...scusami..


----------



## Scaredheart (2 Novembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> E in tutta questa descrizione, come ti spieghi il fatto che lui non si sia accorto che hai scopato con un altro per...quanti?..7 anni?
> 
> non mi torna il sistema...scusami..


Quoto. 

Belle parole... 
Ma le cose sono 2 allora, o lui sa e fa finta di nulla, o forse c'era ancora bisogno di tante parole e non solo sguardi!


----------



## danny (2 Novembre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Semplicemente non ci pensi.
> E' come quando si corre con l'auto perchè si ha fretta.
> Non si pensa che potrebbe anche succedere di non arrivare mai.
> Hai ragione sul raccontarsela, la mente ti dice: in fondo cosa vuoi che sia, in fondo chi sa quante ci saranno messe come me, in fondo lo fanno tutti.
> ...



Porca puttana.
Sette anni.
SETTE ANNI.
S E T T E   A N N I.
Se lo dici a tuo marito lo distruggi.
Ma ti rendi conto???????


----------



## danny (2 Novembre 2015)

Ti stai cagando sotto solo perché hai paura che lo venga a sapere da altri, ma per 7 anni te ne sei fregata di questo.
Non potevi smettere prima che il tuo amante si innamorasse di te e pensasse che era il caso di rendere pubblica la vostra relazione?
Ma li conosci gli uomini? O li usi soltanto?
Non capisci che 
1) Hai usato tuo marito mentendogli per 7 anni
2) Hai usato il tuo amante per 7 anni (come un caffè...)
3) Usi noi per sapere cosa kazzo fare ora 

Paga.
Pagane le conseguenze perché vi è un prezzo per ogni cosa, anche per il caffè.
La conseguenza è che di due uomini probabilmente meravigliosi te ne resterà neppure uno.
Che almeno ti serva per comprendere che tutto ha un prezzo nella vita.


----------



## zagor (2 Novembre 2015)

Solo 2 considerazioni:
- la prima è  che ti tempesterà di domande,vorrà sapere (tra le altre cose),con chi l'hai tradito. Poi, verosimilmente, capirà che la tua rivelazione non deriva da un pentimento, ma dalla consapevolezza che c'era il rischio concreto che il tuo amante o la moglie avrebbero parlato. In questo modo il tuo piccolo, effimero vantaggio, di avergli voluto dire tutto perchè soffocata dai rimorsi (cosa improbabile, da come ti sei descritta, ma sopratutto che anche tuo marito, conoscendoti alla perfezione, riterrà improbabile), svanirebbe.....
- la seconda riguarda la sua ipotetica reazione; nessuno può saperla, di sicuro sarà la peggiore che potrà sopportare (lui). Se potrà lasciarti lo farà. Se questa soluzione non sarà praticabile, continuerà la convivenza ignorandoti. O potrebbe scegliere di metterci una pietra sopra. Potrebbe persino, in un impeto d'ira, non limitarsi ad insultarti. Saresti più in grado tu,che lo conosci, di capire come potrebbe reagire. Mi limito a consigliarti di considerare la possibilità che la sua reazione possa essere addirittura peggiore di quanto tu possa immaginare.


----------



## danny (2 Novembre 2015)

In qualunque modo tu ti muova ora avrai merda.
Lo dici a tuo marito, lo distruggi per placare le tue ansie e le tue paure, gli fai del male per sopravvivere, gli fai ancora del male per stare bene, ma lui cosa cazzo penserà di te?
Che sei una stronza. 
Non lo dici a tuo marito e lui lo viene a sapere: lui penserà che sei una stronza, ma almeno avrà la forza per mollarti un calcio nel culo e andarsene e questo lo metterà al riparo dai tuoi struggimenti e dal dubbio se perdonarti o meno, dubbio che dopo 7 ANNI ti lascia macerare nella merda sia se resti sia se lasci, soprattutto se hai figli.
Te lo tieni dentro... vivrai nell'ansia a lungo e per tutta la vita. Amen. Lo hai voluto tu.
Non conosco tuo marito, ma preparati a un confronto serrato in cui lui vorrà venire a conoscenza del perché del percome... preparati a urla e scenate, porte sbattute, parolacce, e spera che lui sia un tipo tranquillo e non gli parta qualcosa perché PURTROPPO ci sono persone (uomini e donne) che perdono l'uso della parola in questi casi e usano le mani. Tu sai chi hai sposato e spero tu sappia cosa ti puoi aspettare da lui.
C'è un'ultima soluzione.
Lasciarlo.
La vostra relazione è finita. 
Forse è già finita da anni.


----------



## Divì (2 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Porca puttana.
> Sette anni.
> SETTE ANNI.
> S E T T E   A N N I.
> ...


Come passa il tempo quando ci si diverte ....

[emoji35]


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Porca puttana.
> Sette anni.
> SETTE ANNI.
> S E T T E   A N N I.
> ...


E' molto semplice: lei vorrebbe troncare col marito senza però essere smerdata dalla moglie del suo ex amante. In altre parole vorrebbe andarsene con un minimo di amor proprio.


----------



## Carola (2 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Porca puttana.
> Sette anni.
> SETTE ANNI.
> S E T T E   A N N I.
> ...


Sono tanti lo so
Ma a me ne sono passati due 

In un mese lo vedevo due giorni se va bene poi due Nesi magari nulla 
Ci sentivamo tutti i giorni 

Diventa un di più nella vita di tutti i giorni non dico il caffè ma insomma adesso mi rendo conto che era una cosa piacevole che mi faceva stare bene e non so nemmeno come trovassi il tempo 
Lavoro e ho tre figli e certo mio marito vive in un altra città ed io ero incazzata nera per questo è con un marito presente non sarei riuscita ma non come  tempistiche ma averlo vicino non so non s arei riuscita mai 
All epoca ero convinta davvero non mi amasse eravamo dei separati x ragioni lavorative ma non c era condivisione ognuno x la sua strada anni orribili a pensarci adesso 

Quandonsebto di coppie felici o serene con doppia vita si mi si rizzano i capelli 

Ma Una delle mega dirigente  di un azienda che conosco con cui x lavoro passo molto tempo per lavoro e c'è confidenza ha avuto storia cosi  x 12 anni
Entrambi sposati e' il loro Giardino segreto mi dice
Nessuno desidera lasciare le famiglie 
È finita la passione ma c'è amore tenerezza condivisione 

E ne sento storie così

Bah

Danny sei molto duro con questa donna ma vorrei ricordarti tua moglie cazzo e non è la stessa cosa ??
Ma perché non possiamo esser emeno aggressivi con chi espone un suo limite è chiaro che non è' . Qui a dire quanto sono figa !


----------



## Diletta (2 Novembre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Semplicemente non ci pensi.
> E' come quando si corre con l'auto perchè si ha fretta.
> Non si pensa che potrebbe anche succedere di non arrivare mai.
> Hai ragione sul raccontarsela, la mente ti dice: in fondo cosa vuoi che sia, in fondo chi sa quante ci saranno messe come me, in fondo lo fanno tutti.
> ...



Ho capito il voler assaporare un tempo che non hai vissuto (l'adolescenza e prima giovinezza). Anch'io ho, per così dire, "bruciato i tempi" fidanzandomi molto presto, però ti invito a riflettere anche su quello che sto per dirti:
immagino che tuo marito abbia avuto un vissuto simile al tuo, anche se era un po' più grande di te, nel senso che si sia privato di una parte di vita che andrebbe vissuta in leggerezza (le famose "cazzate" di cui parli).
(Se non è così, il discorso che ti sto facendo non è valido). 
Vengo al dunque.
Se tuo marito viene a sapere la verità, gli cascheranno due mondi addosso perché si sentirà umiliato e sminuito anche per la vanificazione dell'impegno da lui messo nella vostra storia giovanile.
Non pensare, infatti, che solo tu abbia avuto dei rimpianti, è molto probabile (io te lo dò per certo) che anche a lui siano mancate certe cose la cui rinuncia sia stata sempre giutificata in virtù del vostro amore, ma la cosa "funziona" solo se la rinuncia è reciproca, capisci cosa intendo?
Si potrebbe sentire doppiamente tradito e mortificato per essersi "sacrificato" per chi non lo meritava...

Ti dico questo perché a me è successa la stessa cosa: io sono ancora tremendamente offesa (e mi sa che lo sarò per sempre) proprio perché mi sento una cogliona: non è facile per nessuno rispettare il patto di serietà quando si è tanto giovani e, averlo fatto sapendo ora che non è stato reciproco, credimi che ti riempe di risentimento.
Poi, ovviamente, dipende dal carattere di ciascuno di noi, ma non trascuriamo il fatto che lui è un uomo che sarà ferito nell'orgoglio, inevitabilmente...e la reazione a seguire è facilmente immaginabile.


----------



## Mary The Philips (2 Novembre 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Sono tanti lo so
> Ma a me ne sono passati tre
> 
> In un mese lo vedevo due giorni se va bene
> ...




Vomito.


----------



## sienne (2 Novembre 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Sono tanti lo so
> Ma a me ne sono passati due
> 
> In un mese lo vedevo due giorni se va bene poi due Nesi magari nulla
> ...



Ciao

mi sembra di ricordare che ti sei disperata per anni - mi sembra sei. 
Perché tra tuo marito e te non vi era sesso ... 
Credo, che questo piccolo dettaglio cambia di gran lunga la questione. 


sienne


----------



## sheldon (2 Novembre 2015)

*Tento di spiegarti dove sta il problema.*


Scrivi:"Cioè in coppia parli meno perchè hai sempre meno bisogno di parole per capirsi vicendevolmente",che significa che ci si conosce perfettamente.
Proprio per questo motivo lui esplodera',iniziera' a pensare che chi aveva accanto non era la persona che lui riteneva,che tu hai finto con lui per tutto questo tempo per mostrarti quella che non sei e che è stato anche lui stupido per non aver capito chi tu fossi,per non aver mai dubitato,per essesi accorto di chi veramente ha avuto al suo fianco.
Poi permettimi,non usare le stesse giustificazione che hai scritto sul forum,quelle del caffe'  per intenderci,perchè se venissero dette a me,che non sono un violento,non credo che riuscirei a trattenermi da azioni di cui a posteriori mi vergognerei (ma neanche tanto in questo caso).
Quello che non capisco Kassia è che tu vorresti parlargliene a fine anno,sfruttando il momento di ferie,ma il bubbone o scoppia adesso ed allora attendere 2 mesi non servirebbe a niente o non dovrebbe scoppiare piu',perchè se l'ex tuo amante o sua moglie vogliono parlare con tuo marito non aspetteranno di certo tutto questo tempo.
Non per entrare nel personale ma per capire meglio,tu come vorresti impostare il discorso?


----------



## sienne (2 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' molto semplice: lei vorrebbe troncare col marito senza però essere smerdata dalla moglie del suo ex amante. In altre parole vorrebbe andarsene con un minimo di amor proprio.



È una battuta?


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> È una battuta?


No.


----------



## Carola (2 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Vomito.


Vomita pure 

Lo capisco 

Non avevo un matirminioa felice e non andavo a letto con mio marito 
Lui stava in Canada e tornava ogni due mesi

Credimi che non è un matrimonio così 

Comunque  non mi giustifico ho sbagliato ho pure confessato sto Pagando stai serena


----------



## sienne (2 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No.



Allora non ho capito, visto che lei non vorrebbe che il matrimonio andasse a rotoli ...


----------



## Carola (2 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mi sembra di ricordare che ti sei disperata per anni - mi sembra sei.
> Perché tra tuo marito e te non vi era sesso ...
> ...


Si risiedeva via tornava poco ottimo
padre compagno affettuoso quando c'era perché quando era via un casino e senza sesso per 5 anni 
Ha poi scopero avere un problema che sta curando e non è stato facile
Nulla e non lo e'  Ancora del tutto dopo mi
Confessione 

I restanti due volte l anno qnd tornava e i filgi  dormivano perché qnd tornava era così preso
 da loro che io non esistevo se non in funzione di 

Da qui credo il suo perdono 
Ma ame la
Ambre ha fatto solo un gran bene 

Adesso è un uomo diverso mio
Marito
anche se sempre in carriera sempre con i suoi limiti che assorbo meglio io


----------



## free (2 Novembre 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> *a me pare solo spaventata ..*.
> e ci sta che quando si è spaventati si possa
> diventare aggressivi...
> mandando affaunculo non si risolve ...


anche a me
forse un po' ansiosa


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Allora non ho capito, visto che lei non vorrebbe che il matrimonio andasse a rotoli ...


Sicura?



kassia ha detto:


> Allora:
> Il mio rapporto extraconiugale è per me lettera morta.
> Satis Est.
> Ne ho abbastanza di lui.
> ...


----------



## Darty (2 Novembre 2015)

*Mah..*



Tessa ha detto:


> Giocare ad avere diciassetteanni per sette anni?


Cristo Santo. Questa proprio non si può sentire.


----------



## eagle (2 Novembre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Allora:
> Il mio rapporto extraconiugale è per me lettera morta.
> Satis Est.
> Ne ho abbastanza di lui.
> ...


Secondo me di tuo marito, come del tuo ex amante, non te ne frega proprio nulla. Lo si capisce non solo dal tuo comportamento (7 anni sono una vita) ma anche dalle sfumature che usi nel descrivere la tua storia. Ti preoccupi della sua reazione, delle sue domande, pensi a quale carte giocare, dimostrando, questo traspare dalle tue parole, grande freddezza e cinismo.
Più che sul tuo matrimonio, ormai morto e sepolto, dovresti interrogarti sui tuoi rapporti con gli altri.


----------



## Carola (2 Novembre 2015)

eagle ha detto:


> Secondo me di tuo marito, come del tuo ex amante, non te ne frega proprio nulla. Lo si capisce non solo dal tuo comportamento (7 anni sono una vita) ma anche dalle sfumature che usi nel descrivere la tua storia. Ti preoccupi della sua reazione, delle sue domande, pensi a quale carte giocare, dimostrando, questo traspare dalle tue parole, grande freddezza e cinismo.
> Più che sul tuo matrimonio, ormai morto e sepolto, dovresti interrogarti sui tuoi rapporti con gli altri.


Ma come fate a leggervi questo nelle sue mail
È spaventata
Chi siamo noi per dire morto e sepolto ?
Ma che ne sappiamo ?

Io Ste cose non posso sentirle ma in generale i giudizi di cose in cui non non sappiamo che una parte irrisoria 
Come chi giudica figli altrui lavoro altrui sempre sapete come ? Confrontando le proprie vite e il proprio vissuto

Che nervoso


----------



## free (2 Novembre 2015)

eagle ha detto:


> Secondo me di tuo marito, come del tuo ex amante, non te ne frega proprio nulla.* Lo si capisce non solo dal tuo comportamento (7 anni sono una vita) ma anche dalle sfumature che usi nel descrivere la tua storia. Ti preoccupi della sua reazione, delle sue domande, pensi a quale carte giocare, dimostrando, questo traspare dalle tue parole, grande freddezza e cinismo.*
> Più che sul tuo matrimonio, ormai morto e sepolto, dovresti interrogarti sui tuoi rapporti con gli altri.


forse invece va dritta al punto senza girarci intorno e senza cercare consensi nel senso che non le interessa di rendersi simpatica, chissà
davvero non capisco perchè abbia suscitato tanta acrimonia, mi sembra un po' prematuro


----------



## sienne (2 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sicura?



Ciao

Se vuole chiudere il matrimonio con un po' di dignità o amor proprio,
basta chiuderlo senza raccontare nulla del tradimento ... perché allora non è il tradimento il problema. 
Ma il matrimonio in sé ... 


sienne


----------



## eagle (2 Novembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> forse invece va dritta al punto senza girarci intorno e senza cercare consensi nel senso che non le interessa di rendersi simpatica, chissà
> davvero non capisco perchè abbia suscitato tanta acrimonia, mi sembra un po' prematuro


Ma anche io sono andato dritto al punto, senza alcuna acrimonia, davvero. La sua domanda non ha senso. Come vuoi che si comporterà il marito dopo aver scoperto che la moglie lo ha tradito per 7 anni? Una persona "normale" come mimino si incazzerà, sempre che la versione che ci ha raccontato sia quella reale, ma noi possiamo parlare solo di quella.


----------



## free (2 Novembre 2015)

eagle ha detto:


> Ma anche io sono andato dritto al punto, senza alcuna acrimonia, davvero. La sua domanda non ha senso. Come vuoi che si comporterà il marito dopo aver scoperto che la moglie lo ha tradito per 7 anni? Una persona "normale" come mimino si incazzerà, sempre che la versione che ci ha raccontato sia quella reale, ma noi possiamo parlare solo di quella.


che si incazzi credo che sia scontato
secondo me più che altro le interessava sapere che è successo dopo a chi ci è già passato, insomma le varie esperienze del dopo
ma forse ho capito male


----------



## PresidentLBJ (2 Novembre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Mi rivolgo ai mariti che sono qui.
> Avete scoperto che vostra moglie in un dato periodo della sua vita ha frequentato un altro uomo.
> Come avete affrontato la situazione?


Le ho dato delle raccomandazioni.


----------



## lunaiena (2 Novembre 2015)

eagle ha detto:


> Secondo me di tuo marito, come del tuo ex amante, non te ne frega proprio nulla. Lo si capisce non solo dal tuo comportamento (7 anni sono una vita) ma anche dalle sfumature che usi nel descrivere la tua storia. Ti preoccupi della sua reazione, delle sue domande, pensi a quale carte giocare, dimostrando, questo traspare dalle tue parole, grande freddezza e cinismo.
> Più che sul tuo matrimonio, ormai morto e sepolto, dovresti interrogarti sui tuoi rapporti con gli altri.


Personalmente del rapporto con altri 
frega poco...
non è con gli altri che condivido la vita ma con 
mio marito...


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Se vuole chiudere il matrimonio con un po' di dignità o amor proprio,
> basta chiuderlo senza raccontare nulla del tradimento ... perché allora non è il tradimento il problema.
> ...


Evidentemente non può.


----------



## lunaiena (2 Novembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> che si incazzi credo che sia scontato
> secondo me più che altro le interessava sapere che è successo dopo a chi ci è già passato, insomma le varie esperienze del dopo
> ma forse ho capito male



Ho ho capito anche io così...
visto che mi sembra anche di aver capito
che ha comunque deciso
di confessare 
sta solo aspettando il momento giusto...
confidando(forse)
che il marito tenga conto più della confessione 
che del tradimento...
sentendosi meno tradito...


----------



## Stark72 (2 Novembre 2015)

Curioso...chissà se la mia ex si pose certi problemi all'epoca. Ne dubito, era seriale, però alla fine ha vuotato il sacco, anche se ci è voluto un interrogatorio tipo Colonnello Jessep in "Codice Rosso"


----------



## eagle (2 Novembre 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma come fate a leggervi questo nelle sue mail
> È spaventata
> Chi siamo noi per dire morto e sepolto ?
> Ma che ne sappiamo ?
> ...


Carola, non te la prendere, forse abbiamo un'idea diversa del matrimonio. Kassia può fare quello che vuole della sua vita, non c'entrano niente i giudizi, i figli o il lavoro. Basterebbe semplicemente assumersi le proprie responsabilità, nella vita matrimoniale come in tutti i rapporti interpersonali. Ci ha fatto una domanda ed abbiamo risposto, ognuno con la sua sensibilità ed il suo "stile".


----------



## eagle (2 Novembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> che si incazzi credo che sia scontato
> secondo me più che altro *le interessava sapere che è successo dopo a chi ci è già passato, insomma le varie esperienze del dopo*
> ma forse ho capito male


Ma ce lo deve chiedere? Ci sono migliaia di pagine che ne parlano


----------



## free (2 Novembre 2015)

eagle ha detto:


> Ma ce lo deve chiedere? *Ci sono migliaia di pagine *che ne parlano


appunto
secondo me desiderava tipo riassunto, per chi fosse così gentile da rispondere


----------



## Stark72 (2 Novembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> appunto
> secondo me desiderava tipo riassunto, per chi fosse così gentile da rispondere


Giusto.
Io non l'ho uccisa.
Non l'ho menata.
Non le ho fatto neanche la giudiziale perché alla fine non avrei ottenuto nulla e avrebbero fatto le pulci a me.
Oggi lei ha la casa, io pago un affitto, altri 7 anni di mutuo e mi sono dovuto ricomprare la mia macchina che era rimasta a lei, per consentirle di comprarsi una sua macchina, vedo i miei figli a rate, gli amici comuni sono tutti rimasti con lei.
Quindi può tendenzialmente stare serena. A meno che non sia la nuova Mamma Ebe se la prende in culo il marito a prescindere.


----------



## Ecate (2 Novembre 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Giusto.
> Io non l'ho uccisa.
> Non l'ho menata.
> Non le ho fatto neanche la giudiziale perché alla fine non avrei ottenuto nulla e avrebbero fatto le pulci a me.
> ...


:rotfl:
Mamma Ebe


----------



## PresidentLBJ (2 Novembre 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Giusto.
> Io non l'ho uccisa.
> Non l'ho menata.
> Non le ho fatto neanche la giudiziale perché alla fine non avrei ottenuto nulla e avrebbero fatto le pulci a me.
> ...


Cornuto e mazziato, insomma.


----------



## Stark72 (2 Novembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> Mamma Ebe


Lo so questa è proprio da centro anziani :carneval:


----------



## lunaiena (2 Novembre 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Giusto.
> Io non l'ho uccisa.
> Non l'ho menata.
> Non le ho fatto neanche la giudiziale perché alla fine non avrei ottenuto nulla e avrebbero fatto le pulci a me.
> ...



Ho un'amico che ha fatto la stessa fine 
in più ha perso anche il lavoro perché lavorava 
in ditta dal padre di lei ...si è licenziato...
tutto questo però una ventina di anni fa ...
ad oggi noto che è rimasto tutto uguale...
comunque tornando a kassia 
io non ho inteso che la sua intenzione sia separarsi...
a differenza di tua moglie ha un grandissimo senso di colpa 
saltato fuori dalle premure che le riserva il marito 
dopo la morte della mamma ...
oltre all'ansia procurata dal peso che potrebbe crollarle 
in testa in qualsiasi momento...


----------



## Ecate (2 Novembre 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Lo so questa è proprio da centro anziani :carneval:


Non saprei, ad ogni modo m'ha fatto morire


----------



## Carola (2 Novembre 2015)

eagle ha detto:


> Carola, non te la prendere, forse abbiamo un'idea diversa del matrimonio. Kassia può fare quello che vuole della sua vita, non c'entrano niente i giudizi, i figli o il lavoro. Basterebbe semplicemente assumersi le proprie responsabilità, nella vita matrimoniale come in tutti i rapporti interpersonali. Ci ha fatto una domanda ed abbiamo risposto, ognuno con la sua sensibilità ed il suo "stile".


Io capisco

Del matrimonio in partenza credo che si abbia tutti le stesse idee poi la vita le vicende porta ad altro a volte

Dico solo di non dare X spacciato suo matrimonio né di giudicarla nel suo rapporto con altri ma di attenersi alla domanda

Invece belle risposte sempre un giudizio 
Qsto trovo inutile


----------



## Carola (2 Novembre 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Giusto.
> Io non l'ho uccisa.
> Non l'ho menata.
> Non le ho fatto neanche la giudiziale perché alla fine non avrei ottenuto nulla e avrebbero fatto le pulci a me.
> ...


Cazzo
Che ingisutizia
E gli amici scusa ? Perché ?

Perché se è stata lei a volere tutto questo ?
Questo lo trovo pazzesco ma Ste donne che fanno le seriali si sapessero almeno mantenere da sole cosa c entra la tua macchina ad es ???

Io dovessi a seorarami e dovessi essere io a  volerlo lascerei la casa a lui e che cazzo


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Novembre 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Giusto.
> Io non l'ho uccisa.
> Non l'ho menata.
> Non le ho fatto neanche la giudiziale perché alla fine non avrei ottenuto nulla e avrebbero fatto le pulci a me.
> ...


Stark, Madonna. Vieni qua che ti coccolo.


----------



## Scaredheart (2 Novembre 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Giusto.
> Io non l'ho uccisa.
> Non l'ho menata.
> Non le ho fatto neanche la giudiziale perché alla fine non avrei ottenuto nulla e avrebbero fatto le pulci a me.
> ...


Ora non ricordo. Ma da quanti anni stavate insieme?


----------



## Stark72 (2 Novembre 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ora non ricordo. Ma da quanti anni stavate insieme?


11


----------



## zagor (2 Novembre 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Giusto.
> Io non l'ho uccisa.
> Non l'ho menata.
> Non le ho fatto neanche la giudiziale perché alla fine non avrei ottenuto nulla e avrebbero fatto le pulci a me.
> ...



A qualcuno è stato consigliato di non pagare più il mutuo e lasciare che la banca si prenda una casa ormai , di fatto, non più sua.....Non saprei se è fattibile, te la riporto così come l'ho sentita.


----------



## danny (2 Novembre 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> A qualcuno è stato consigliato di non pagare più il mutuo e lasciare che la banca si prende una casa ormai , di fatto, non più sua.....Non saprei se o fattibile, te la riporto così come l'ho sentita.


Bello finire nel registro dei protestati.


----------



## Stark72 (2 Novembre 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> A qualcuno è stato consigliato di non pagare più il mutuo e lasciare che la banca si prende una casa ormai , di fatto, non più sua.....Non saprei se o fattibile, te la riporto così come l'ho sentita.


Ma è un'idea fantastica!!!
Soprattutto se hai figli che così vanno per strada.
Per non parlare della segnalazione in centrale rischi che ti desertifica l'esistenza bancaria.
Prima di suicidarmi lo prenderò in considerazione


----------



## zagor (2 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Bello finire nel registro dei protestati.



Ho scritto, infatti, non saprei se è fattibile.


----------



## zagor (2 Novembre 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Ma è un'idea fantastica!!!
> Soprattutto se hai figli che così vanno per strada.
> Per non parlare della segnalazione in centrale rischi che ti desertifica l'esistenza bancaria.
> Prima di suicidarmi lo prenderò in considerazione



Tutto giusto. Ma è ovvio che se dai ad intendere che qualunque cosa lei faccia, tu non reagirai mai,  per mille motivi, puoi facilmente trovare una che fa quello che vuole e si prenda tutto. Se invece inizi a minacciare ritorsioni, potresti anche ottenere qualcosa. Un aiuto a pagare il mutuo o il tuo affitto....la macchina.....Io e mia moglie, ad esempio, abbiamo casa e mutuo cointestato.....


----------



## Scaredheart (2 Novembre 2015)

Cavoli... mi sale la rabbia solo a pensare una situazione simile...


----------



## Stark72 (2 Novembre 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Tutto giusto. Ma è ovvio che se dai ad intendere che qualunque cosa lei faccia, tu non reagirai mai,  per mille motivi, puoi facilmente trovare una che fa quello che vuole e si prenda tutto. Se invece inizi a minacciare ritorsioni, potresti anche ottenere qualcosa. Un aiuto a pagare il mutuo o il tuo affitto....la macchina.....Io e mia moglie, ad esempio, abbiamo casa e mutuo cointestato.....


ma che minacce e ritorsioni (una quota del mutuo lo paga anche lei), faccio l'avvocato non sono così idiota da scatenare guerre perse in partenza


----------



## eagle (2 Novembre 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Io capisco
> 
> Del matrimonio in partenza credo che si abbia tutti le stesse idee poi la vita le vicende porta ad altro a volte
> 
> ...


Non capisco questa paura ed avversione verso i giudizi, in fondo fanno parte della vita. Facile dire io non giudico, nella realtà giudichiamo tutto quello che vediamo e sentiamo, le nostre idee si formano sulle esperienze e sui giudizi che ne conseguono.
Per me un matrimonio con un tradimento di 7 anni è morto, su quali basi si può infatti ricostruire la fiducia dopo tutto questo tempo di vita parallela? Magari nascerà un nuovo rapporto, ma ritrovare la fiducia mi sembra difficile.
Queste considerazioni ti sembreranno inutili, a me invece sembra fondamentale che Kassia, prima di parlare con il marito, rifletta su questo.


----------



## zagor (2 Novembre 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> ma che minacce e ritorsioni (una quota del mutuo lo paga anche lei), faccio l'avvocato non sono così idiota da scatenare guerre perse in partenza



Già è diverso, se paga anche lei....Significa (tra l'altro), che la casa è per metà sua.
Quindi, non saresti il solo a finire tra i protestati ed a perdere la casa.


----------



## Stark72 (2 Novembre 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Già è diverso, se paga anche lei....Significa (tra l'altro), che la casa è per metà sua.
> Quindi, non saresti il solo a finire tra i protestati ed a perdere la casa.


La casa è intestata a lei, avendo partita IVA e facendo un lavoro di merda ho messo fuori la casa da eventuali casini lavorativi.
Mi sa che non hai capito che ci sono dei bambini di mezzo.


----------



## spleen (2 Novembre 2015)

eagle ha detto:


> *Non capisco questa paura ed avversione verso i giudizi, in fondo fanno parte della vita. Facile dire io non giudico, nella realtà giudichiamo tutto quello che vediamo e sentiamo, le nostre idee si formano sulle esperienze e sui giudizi che ne conseguono.*
> Per me un matrimonio con un tradimento di 7 anni è morto, su quali basi si può infatti ricostruire la fiducia dopo tutto questo tempo di vita parallela? Magari nascerà un nuovo rapporto, ma ritrovare la fiducia mi sembra difficile.
> Queste considerazioni ti sembreranno inutili, a me invece sembra fondamentale che Kassia, prima di parlare con il marito, rifletta su questo.


Quoto convintamente questa frase. Aggiungo che però il giudizio deve essere sugli atti e sugli atteggiamenti. Sulle persone il giudizio è più difficile da dare e sempre deve essere provvisorio, altrimenti non è realistico.

Eagle... avevo letto la tua storia qualche tempo fa. Come va adesso?


----------



## lunaiena (2 Novembre 2015)

eagle ha detto:


> Non capisco questa paura ed avversione verso i giudizi, in fondo fanno parte della vita. Facile dire io non giudico, nella realtà giudichiamo tutto quello che vediamo e sentiamo, le nostre idee si formano sulle esperienze e sui giudizi che ne conseguono.
> Per me un matrimonio con un tradimento di 7 anni è morto, su quali basi si può infatti ricostruire la fiducia dopo tutto questo tempo di vita parallela? Magari nascerà un nuovo rapporto, ma ritrovare la fiducia mi sembra difficile.
> Queste considerazioni ti sembreranno inutili, a me invece sembra fondamentale che Kassia, prima di parlare con il marito, rifletta su questo.


ho capito su che basi dici
che il matrimonio è finito...
ma non riesco a capire come fai 
a dedurre il suo comportamento nei 
rapporti con altri...


----------



## zagor (2 Novembre 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> La casa è intestata a lei, avendo partita IVA e facendo un lavoro di merda ho messo fuori la casa da eventuali casini lavorativi.
> Mi sa che non hai capito che ci sono dei bambini di mezzo.



Esattamente come mi consigliò il mio commercialista....così - mi disse - ti caccia a calci in culo e tu rimani solo a pagare bollette.....
Hai mai pensato che se perde la casa il giudice dovrebbe riconsiderare anche l'affidamento dei figli?


----------



## danny (2 Novembre 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Esattamente come mi consigliò il mio commercialista....così - mi disse - ti caccia a calci in culo e tu rimani solo a pagare bollette.....
> Hai mai pensato che se perde la casa il giudice dovrebbe riconsiderare anche l'affidamento dei figli?


I giudici non decidono dei sentimenti dei figli.
Come giudicheresti un padre che lascia per strada te e tua madre?


----------



## Divì (2 Novembre 2015)

eagle ha detto:


> Non capisco questa paura ed avversione verso i giudizi, in fondo fanno parte della vita. *Facile dire io non giudico, nella realtà giudichiamo tutto quello che vediamo e sentiamo, le nostre idee si formano sulle esperienze e sui giudizi che ne conseguono*.
> Per me un matrimonio con un tradimento di 7 anni è morto, su quali basi si può infatti ricostruire la fiducia dopo tutto questo tempo di vita parallela? Magari nascerà un nuovo rapporto, ma ritrovare la fiducia mi sembra difficile.
> Queste considerazioni ti sembreranno inutili, a me invece sembra fondamentale che Kassia, prima di parlare con il marito, rifletta su questo.


Non ti posso più dare verdi (già fatto ) ma quoto, soprattutto il neretto.

Aggiungo che molto più spesso di quanto si vorrebbe ci si fa paladini dei giudicati per timore di esserlo a nostra volta.


----------



## Divì (2 Novembre 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> ho capito su che basi dici
> che il matrimonio è finito...
> ma non riesco a capire come fai
> a dedurre il suo comportamento nei
> rapporti con altri...


Gli altri siamo noi.


----------



## Stark72 (2 Novembre 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Esattamente come mi consigliò il mio commercialista....così - mi disse - ti caccia a calci in culo e tu rimani solo a pagare bollette.....
> Hai mai pensato che se perde la casa il giudice dovrebbe *riconsiderare anche l'affidamento dei figli*?


Ma secondo te potrei mai anche solo lontanamente pensare di separare i bambini dalla persona che amano più al mondo? Ma dai...


----------



## eagle (2 Novembre 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> ho capito su che basi dici
> che il matrimonio è finito...
> ma non riesco a capire come fai
> a dedurre il suo comportamento nei
> rapporti con altri...


Nella sua storia ha parlato di due (altri) persone, il marito e l'ex amante. Mi sono perso qualcosa?


----------



## eagle (2 Novembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Quoto convintamente questa frase. Aggiungo che però il giudizio deve essere sugli atti e sugli atteggiamenti. Sulle persone il giudizio è più difficile da dare e sempre deve essere provvisorio, altrimenti non è realistico.
> 
> Eagle... avevo letto la tua storia qualche tempo fa. Come va adesso?


Benone, ho vissuto la mia esperienza e mi sono fatto una nuova idea di mia moglie


----------



## spleen (2 Novembre 2015)

eagle ha detto:


> Benone, ho vissuto la mia esperienza *e mi sono fatto una nuova idea di mia moglie*


Cioè?


----------



## eagle (2 Novembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Cioè?


Le nostre idee sono frutto di giudizi che si formano in base alle esperienze vissute. Fai tu...


----------



## free (2 Novembre 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Esattamente come mi consigliò il mio commercialista....così - mi disse - ti caccia a calci in culo e tu rimani solo a pagare bollette.....
> Hai mai pensato che se perde la casa il giudice dovrebbe riconsiderare anche l'affidamento dei figli?


secondo me sono "strategie" che impiegano anni per concretizzarsi...ritengo che sia sempre meglio cercare di evitare un'insensata lotta al massacro, in cui alla fine ci perdono entrambi facendo nel frattempo una vitaccia infame!


----------



## disincantata (2 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Porca puttana.
> Sette anni.
> SETTE ANNI.
> S E T T E   A N N I.
> ...



Evidentemente NO!   Mica lo vedeva tutti ti giorni ahahahah stesse parole di mio marito!


----------



## disincantata (2 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma perché ogni tanto ti partono le maiuscole? COSI' A cazzo?



Tablet e non sempre ho voglia di cancellare e riscrivere. :rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (2 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque non dirglielo. Da traditi si fanno tante fantasie che poi non si realizzano,


Per esempio? Che fantasie?


----------



## contepinceton (2 Novembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Non ti viene il dubbio, al di la del selfie, che per lui nei tuoi confronti non sia proprio così?


Non ci penso mai.
Chi può dire che cosa c'è nel cuore di una persona?
Su di lui non ho nulla da eccepire.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Novembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> E in tutta questa descrizione, come ti spieghi il fatto che lui non si sia accorto che hai scopato con un altro per...quanti?..7 anni?
> 
> non mi torna il sistema...scusami..


Ma sai io non metterei mai la mano sul fuoco sul fatto che lui non si sia accorto.
Non ci giurerei.
Pensa solo se io trovassi il coraggio e le parole giuste, e mi sentissi dire per esempio:
Lo sapevo, ma volevo sentirmelo dire da te.
Cioè lui è un uomo che funziona così: acqua cheta rompe i ponti.
Io ho paura perchè ho sempre visto come è nel lavoro.
Ascolta pazientemente tutti, attende, attende, attende, poi prende delle decisioni.
Non torna mai indietro, non ci ripensa, e sovente ha preso decisioni contrarie a quelle 
che i suoi collaboratori consigliavano.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Porca puttana.
> Sette anni.
> SETTE ANNI.
> S E T T E   A N N I.
> ...


Vita mea fugit.


----------



## Divì (2 Novembre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Ma sai io non metterei mai la mano sul fuoco sul fatto che lui non si sia accorto.
> Non ci giurerei.
> Pensa solo se io trovassi il coraggio e le parole giuste, e mi sentissi dire per esempio:
> Lo sapevo, ma volevo sentirmelo dire da te.
> ...


Auguri


----------



## contepinceton (2 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Ti stai cagando sotto solo perché hai paura che lo venga a sapere da altri, ma per 7 anni te ne sei fregata di questo.
> Non potevi smettere prima che il tuo amante si innamorasse di te e pensasse che era il caso di rendere pubblica la vostra relazione?
> Ma li conosci gli uomini? O li usi soltanto?
> Non capisci che
> ...


Allora diciamo che io sono qui per capire il prezzo.
Una volta che conosco il preventivo.
Decido se acquistare o meno.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Novembre 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Solo 2 considerazioni:
> - la prima è  che ti tempesterà di domande,vorrà sapere (tra le altre cose),con chi l'hai tradito. Poi, verosimilmente, capirà che la tua rivelazione non deriva da un pentimento, ma dalla consapevolezza che c'era il rischio concreto che il tuo amante o la moglie avrebbero parlato. In questo modo il tuo piccolo, effimero vantaggio, di avergli voluto dire tutto perchè soffocata dai rimorsi (cosa improbabile, da come ti sei descritta, ma sopratutto che anche tuo marito, conoscendoti alla perfezione, riterrà improbabile), svanirebbe.....
> - la seconda riguarda la sua ipotetica reazione; nessuno può saperla, di sicuro sarà la peggiore che potrà sopportare (lui). Se potrà lasciarti lo farà. Se questa soluzione non sarà praticabile, continuerà la convivenza ignorandoti. O potrebbe scegliere di metterci una pietra sopra. Potrebbe persino, in un impeto d'ira, non limitarsi ad insultarti. Saresti più in grado tu,che lo conosci, di capire come potrebbe reagire. Mi limito a consigliarti di considerare la possibilità che la sua reazione possa essere addirittura peggiore di quanto tu possa immaginare.


Non capisco il potrà.
Certo che potrà lasciarmi no?
Bisogna vedere se è quello che desidera o meno.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Novembre 2015)

Divì ha detto:


> Come passa il tempo quando ci si diverte ....
> 
> [emoji35]


vero?


----------



## contepinceton (2 Novembre 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Sono tanti lo so
> Ma a me ne sono passati due
> 
> In un mese lo vedevo due giorni se va bene poi due Nesi magari nulla
> ...


Ma la durezza di Danny è più che comprensibile.
Grazie Carola, per aver spiegato meglio di me come sono certe cose.
Il massimo dei massimi che siamo riusciti a compiere in sette anni è stato un viaggio assieme di una settimana.

A scanso di equivoci:
Dormivamo in stanze separate.

Io non riesco a dormire altrimenti.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Novembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ho capito il voler assaporare un tempo che non hai vissuto (l'adolescenza e prima giovinezza). Anch'io ho, per così dire, "bruciato i tempi" fidanzandomi molto presto, però ti invito a riflettere anche su quello che sto per dirti:
> immagino che tuo marito abbia avuto un vissuto simile al tuo, anche se era un po' più grande di te, nel senso che si sia privato di una parte di vita che andrebbe vissuta in leggerezza (le famose "cazzate" di cui parli).
> (Se non è così, il discorso che ti sto facendo non è valido).
> Vengo al dunque.
> ...


Grazie.
Dici cose illuminanti per me.


----------



## disincantata (2 Novembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> appunto
> secondo me desiderava tipo riassunto, per chi fosse così gentile da rispondere



Ma se si e' incazzata perche' le ho fatto delle domande per capire e mi ha chiesto che volevo?

Io?

Ah già.  Vuole solo il parere di uomini!

MAH!

Che cerchi altro?

Ormai pure io che capisco poco  qualcosa capisco.:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (2 Novembre 2015)

sheldon ha detto:


> Scrivi:"Cioè in coppia parli meno perchè hai sempre meno bisogno di parole per capirsi vicendevolmente",che significa che ci si conosce perfettamente.
> Proprio per questo motivo lui esplodera',iniziera' a pensare che chi aveva accanto non era la persona che lui riteneva,che tu hai finto con lui per tutto questo tempo per mostrarti quella che non sei e che è stato anche lui stupido per non aver capito chi tu fossi,per non aver mai dubitato,per essesi accorto di chi veramente ha avuto al suo fianco.
> Poi permettimi,non usare le stesse giustificazione che hai scritto sul forum,quelle del caffe'  per intenderci,perchè se venissero dette a me,che non sono un violento,non credo che riuscirei a trattenermi da azioni di cui a posteriori mi vergognerei (ma neanche tanto in questo caso).
> Quello che non capisco Kassia è che tu vorresti parlargliene a fine anno,sfruttando il momento di ferie,ma il bubbone o scoppia adesso ed allora attendere 2 mesi non servirebbe a niente o non dovrebbe scoppiare piu',perchè se l'ex tuo amante o sua moglie vogliono parlare con tuo marito non aspetteranno di certo tutto questo tempo.
> Non per entrare nel personale ma per capire meglio,tu come vorresti impostare il discorso?


Grande domanda.
Come impostare il discorso.
Tu come vorresti sentirtelo impostare?
Forse avrei bisogno di un'imbeccata come per esempio: Ma come mai non vai più in piscina?


----------



## Carola (2 Novembre 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Ma è un'idea fantastica!!!
> Soprattutto se hai figli che così vanno per strada.
> Per non parlare della segnalazione in centrale rischi che ti desertifica l'esistenza bancaria.
> Prima di suicidarmi lo prenderò in considerazione


La mia amica lasciata dal marito che si è innamorato della segretaria ( che fantasia sto uomo e premetto mia amica gran rompicolgioni ma molto in gamba )
Comunque lui architetto ha dichiarato fallimenti ke passa qnd gli va 250 euro X due figlie ma fa vita da nababbo ma x legge risulta nullatenente manco L auto ha più intestata
Possibile ????

La casa era di lei invece


----------



## Brunetta (2 Novembre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Per esempio? Che fantasie?


Si fantasticano vendette e di sputtanare l'amante, ma poi non lo fa nessuno.


----------



## Divì (2 Novembre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Allora diciamo che io sono qui per capire il prezzo.
> Una volta che conosco il preventivo.
> Decido se acquistare o meno.


Allora, Kassia.

Una cosa che ho apprezzato di mio marito quando ho scoperto il suo tradimento è che lui ha fatto una scelta, che è stata quella di voler stare con me.

E ha fatto questa scelta a prescindere dalla mia decisione.

Cioè a lui è sembrato più importante aver chiaro lui cosa voleva e se quel che voleva ero io.

E' stato lì sereno a farsene dire e fare di tutti i colori per oltre un anno. E la sua relazione era durata pochi mesi ....

Io non sono una persona vendicativa, né fumantina, come direbbe Brunetta.

Mi sono rimboccata le maniche e ho deciso di riprovare. Ci ho impiegato un po', perché ho avuto bisogno di capire cosa gli era successo e perché. Alla fine non è che emergano chissà quali significati profondi, se non tanta superficialità ed egoismo.

Non sei nemmeno arrabbiato, perché resta solo la delusione che non sia stato capace di valutare cosa rischiava di perdere (20 anni insieme) per una manciata d'ore di divertimento.

Non puoi avere un preventivo. Devi scommettere e rischiare di perdere.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Novembre 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Curioso...chissà se la mia ex si pose certi problemi all'epoca. Ne dubito, era seriale, però alla fine ha vuotato il sacco, anche se ci è voluto un interrogatorio tipo Colonnello Jessep in "Codice Rosso"


Povera moglie.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Novembre 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Giusto.
> Io non l'ho uccisa.
> Non l'ho menata.
> Non le ho fatto neanche la giudiziale perché alla fine non avrei ottenuto nulla e avrebbero fatto le pulci a me.
> ...


Che vantaggio ne hai avuto?


----------



## Stark72 (2 Novembre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Che vantaggio ne hai avuto?


Ma a fare cosa?


----------



## contepinceton (2 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si fantasticano vendette e di sputtanare l'amante, ma poi non lo fa nessuno.


Fiction?


----------



## contepinceton (2 Novembre 2015)

Divì ha detto:


> Allora, Kassia.
> 
> Una cosa che ho apprezzato di mio marito quando ho scoperto il suo tradimento è che lui ha fatto una scelta, che è stata quella di voler stare con me.
> 
> ...


Grazie.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Novembre 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Ma a fare cosa?


A fare quello che hai fatto.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Novembre 2015)

Comunque i giudizi non mi disturbano.
Cioè scelgo io il peso e il valore da assegnare
alle parole lette qui dentro.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Novembre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Fiction?


Tu vorresti confessare per anticipare uno sputtanamento che potrebbe non esserci mai. Perciò ti invitavo a non confessare.

Non capisco questo botta e risposta provocatorio.


----------



## patroclo (2 Novembre 2015)

... faccio fatica a seguirti, negli ultimi interventi non traspare più l'amore per tuo marito ma solo affetto, abitudine ......
sembra tu voglia scaricarti e poi vediamo, come se delle conseguenze non te ne importasse più di tanto.
proviamo a razionalizzare le conseguenze di una confessione:
1- dramma e ti molla
2- dramma e rimanete assieme come due bestie astiose
3- dramma ma il vostro amore rifiorisce e vivrete felici e contenti ( ogni tanto partirà un embolo a qualcuno ... pazienza)
4- dramma ma alla fine lui ti dirà che tanto sono secoli che scopa a destra e a manca
5- dramma ma ci passerete sopra perchè tanto ha un'altra famiglia ( ricordi i fantomatici viaggi d'affari)
6- dramma liberatorio perchè ti confesserà la sua omosessualità latente e vi metterete a piangere abbracciati, anzi toccherà a lui consolare te.

Magari sbaglio io a interpretare ma per me prima dovresti decidere cosa vuoi dalla vita...


----------



## Carola (2 Novembre 2015)

ermik ha detto:


> ... faccio fatica a seguirti, negli ultimi interventi non traspare più l'amore per tuo marito ma solo affetto, abitudine ......
> sembra tu voglia scaricarti e poi vediamo, come se delle conseguenze non te ne importasse più di tanto.
> proviamo a razionalizzare le conseguenze di una confessione:
> 1- dramma e ti molla
> ...


Affetto abitudine 

Ma sono così negatuvi ??
Calore sicurezza nido amore anche se non più come prima ?

Qui tutti stra innsmorati e passione a palla???

Che culo


----------



## Carola (2 Novembre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Povera moglie.


Kassia guarda che è stato tradito e si è pure dovuto adattare a lasciare casa figli ... Fossi in lui sarei nera

Oltretutto lei non ha confessato un fico secco
Io una  così la defenestravo minimo 

Lui un signore


----------



## patroclo (2 Novembre 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Affetto abitudine
> 
> Ma sono così negatuvi ??
> Calore sicurezza nido amore anche se non più come prima ?
> ...


No, non sono negativi ... anzi ...
Semplicemente ho avuto l'impressione che rispetto all'inizio della discussione l'importanza del marito e del loro rapporto perdesse man mano di peso


----------



## contepinceton (2 Novembre 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Kassia guarda che è stato tradito e si è pure dovuto adattare a lasciare casa figli ... Fossi in lui sarei nera
> 
> Oltretutto lei non ha confessato un fico secco
> Io una  così la defenestravo minimo
> ...


Ma ci ha rimesso lui.
Non lei.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Novembre 2015)

ermik ha detto:


> ... faccio fatica a seguirti, negli ultimi interventi non traspare più l'amore per tuo marito ma solo affetto, abitudine ......
> sembra tu voglia scaricarti e poi vediamo, come se delle conseguenze non te ne importasse più di tanto.
> proviamo a razionalizzare le conseguenze di una confessione:
> 1- dramma e ti molla
> ...


Posso anche comprendere che traspaia così.
Infatti non mi sbottono sulle mie cose intime, più del dovuto.
Sai com'è non mi va di mettere in rete la mia vita affettiva.


----------



## Carola (2 Novembre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Ma ci ha rimesso lui.
> Non lei.


E che c entra ?
Doveva stare lì in salotto in poltrona mentre quella scopava a dx e manca ???

Ha avuto le palle 
E si è dato la possibilità di poter essere felice che discorsi sono ??

Cioè kassia se la pensi cosi e Sti gran cazzi come stai messa...


----------



## patroclo (2 Novembre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Posso anche comprendere che traspaia così.
> Infatti non mi sbottono sulle mie cose intime, più del dovuto.
> Sai com'è non mi va di mettere in rete la mia vita affettiva.


... ti consiglierei di rileggere il nome del forum


----------



## spleen (2 Novembre 2015)

eagle ha detto:


> Le nostre idee sono frutto di giudizi che si formano in base alle esperienze vissute. Fai tu...


Sisi ho capito, però mi sembra che ci stai ancora insieme, o sbaglio?


----------



## Stark72 (2 Novembre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Ma ci ha rimesso lui.
> Non lei.


Porca miseria hai ragione, adesso le vado a comprare una scatola di preservativi alla fragola e le chiedo di riprendermi a casa. Così io guardo i bambini e lei può girare per motel.


----------



## eagle (2 Novembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Sisi ho capito, però mi sembra che ci stai ancora insieme, o sbaglio?


Esatto


----------



## spleen (2 Novembre 2015)

eagle ha detto:


> Esatto


Puoi spiegare come vedi lei adesso?   (Solo se ti va).


----------



## georgemary (2 Novembre 2015)

Mi sembra assurda questa discussione e non capisco neanche perchè ti poni in questo modo così aggressivo.
E' impossibile sapere come reagirebbe tuo marito.
Per me non ha senso dirglielo, stai zitta e portati questo segreto nella tomba, se per qualche motivo lo venisse a sapere da altri lì vedrai di essere sincera, gli dirai le tue ragioni e tutto quello che vuoi, prima non ha alcun senso.


----------



## Simy (2 Novembre 2015)

georgemary ha detto:


> Mi sembra assurda questa discussione e non capisco neanche perchè ti poni in questo modo così aggressivo.
> E' impossibile sapere come reagirebbe tuo marito.
> Per me non ha senso dirglielo, stai zitta e portati questo segreto nella tomba, se per qualche motivo lo venisse a sapere da altri lì vedrai di essere sincera, gli dirai le tue ragioni e tutto quello che vuoi, prima non ha alcun senso.


assolutamente d'accordo con te


----------



## Diletta (2 Novembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Puoi spiegare come vedi lei adesso?   (Solo se ti va).



...me lo posso immaginare...


----------



## mistral (2 Novembre 2015)

Non capisco come mai questi innocenti 7 anni di "caffè " tutto d'un tratto ti sembrino così angoscianti,semplicemente perché hai visto tuo padre solo e ti ci sei rispecchiata,ovvero paura di restare con il culo al freddo?
Ma se da come racconti,hai l'amante che ti aspetta fuori dall'uscio non ti tocca una vecchiaia di solitudine ,lascia tuo marito libero di prendersi i suoi caffè con chi gli pare e goditi una vita da diciassettenne con chi é moralmente e cerebralmente (inteso come età celebrale)decisamente più affine a te ..oppure ti piaceva solo quando veniva a "trovarti" lavato,profumato e  nutrito dalla moglie?


----------



## zagor (2 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> I giudici non decidono dei sentimenti dei figli.
> Come giudicheresti un padre che lascia per strada te e tua madre?





Stark72 ha detto:


> Ma secondo te potrei mai anche solo lontanamente pensare di separare i bambini dalla persona che amano più al mondo? Ma dai...



I figli verrebbero a stare con te e li rimarrebbero. Ti faccio notare che tua moglie non si è creata nessuno scrupolo a separare i bambini dalla seconda persona che più amano al mondo. E neanche di provare a distruggerla, prima fisicamente poi moralmente ed infine economicamente.


----------



## zagor (2 Novembre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Non capisco il potrà.
> Certo che potrà lasciarmi no?
> Bisogna vedere se è quello che desidera o meno.



Se capiterà a me io lascerò mia moglie. Questa è l'unica decisione possibile. Però, poi, in quel momento potrebbe prendere il sopravvento la mia vigliaccheria e potrei scegliere di non lasciarla. Ma le renderei la vita impossibile. Per sempre? Per un po? La picchierei nel momento della scoperta? Forse. Come vedi, non possono esistere certezze. Posso dirti che se riuscissi a mantenere la lucidità rimarrei a casa giusto il tempo di organizzare un'uscita dignitosa, quindi trovare un affitto o sistemare un'altro appartamento e poi andrei via chiudendo tutti i rubinetti.


----------



## Stark72 (2 Novembre 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> I figli verrebbero a stare con te e li rimarrebbero. Ti faccio notare che tua moglie non si è creata nessuno scrupolo a separare i bambini dalla seconda persona che più amano al mondo. E neanche di provare a distruggerla, prima fisicamente poi moralmente ed infine economicamente.


In situazioni normali i bambini devono stare con la madre, perché è un rapporto viscerale che finché si è piccoli non può essere surrogato da un papà, neanche se fosse il migliore del mondo. Loro con me stanno bene, sono contenti, siamo stati 12 giorni insieme in vacanza questa estate, solo noi tre, e non hanno mai minimamente dato segni di sofferenza, ma quando vedono la mamma partono sorrisi e abbracci di intensità diversa. Sono due amori non commensurabili sui quali non si possono intavolare trattative né tanto meno costruire vendette a tavolino che lasciano il tempo che trovano.
Tutto ciò che ho fatto, sto facendo e farò in futuro, è per loro. Non gli insegnerò né odio né rancore. Se capiscono già da piccolini che l'amore può finire ma la vita può andare avanti, potranno forse essere anche migliori della mamma e del papà.
Lei è, e rimane, la madre dei miei figli e non farò mai nulla per squalificarla ai loro occhi. Quando saranno grandi se avranno domande risponderò.
Non è che se una si comporta da demente devo essere demente pure io.


----------



## Tessa (2 Novembre 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> In situazioni normali i bambini devono stare con la madre, perché è un rapporto viscerale che finché si è piccoli non può essere surrogato da un papà, neanche se fosse il migliore del mondo. Loro con me stanno bene, sono contenti, siamo stati 12 giorni insieme in vacanza questa estate, solo noi tre, e non hanno mai minimamente dato segni di sofferenza, ma quando vedono la mamma partono sorrisi e abbracci di intensità diversa. Sono due amori non commensurabili sui quali non si possono intavolare trattative né tanto meno costruire vendette a tavolino che lasciano il tempo che trovano.
> Tutto ciò che ho fatto, sto facendo e farò in futuro, è per loro. Non gli insegnerò né odio né rancore. Se capiscono già da piccolini che l'amore può finire ma la vita può andare avanti, potranno forse essere anche migliori della mamma e del papà.
> Lei è, e rimane, la madre dei miei figli e non farò mai nulla per squalificarla ai loro occhi. Quando saranno grandi se avranno domande risponderò.
> Non è che se una si comporta da demente devo essere demente pure io.


Non e' da tutti. Chapeaux.


----------



## Tradito? (2 Novembre 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> In situazioni normali i bambini devono stare con la madre, perché è un rapporto viscerale che finché si è piccoli non può essere surrogato da un papà, neanche se fosse il migliore del mondo. Loro con me stanno bene, sono contenti, siamo stati 12 giorni insieme in vacanza questa estate, solo noi tre, e non hanno mai minimamente dato segni di sofferenza, ma quando vedono la mamma partono sorrisi e abbracci di intensità diversa. Sono due amori non commensurabili sui quali non si possono intavolare trattative né tanto meno costruire vendette a tavolino che lasciano il tempo che trovano.
> Tutto ciò che ho fatto, sto facendo e farò in futuro, è per loro. Non gli insegnerò né odio né rancore. Se capiscono già da piccolini che l'amore può finire ma la vita può andare avanti, potranno forse essere anche migliori della mamma e del papà.
> Lei è, e rimane, la madre dei miei figli e non farò mai nulla per squalificarla ai loro occhi. Quando saranno grandi se avranno domande risponderò.
> Non è che se una si comporta da demente devo essere demente pure io.


Quanto ti apprezzo !!


----------



## Ecate (2 Novembre 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> In situazioni normali i bambini devono stare con la madre, perché è un rapporto viscerale che finché si è piccoli non può essere surrogato da un papà, neanche se fosse il migliore del mondo. Loro con me stanno bene, sono contenti, siamo stati 12 giorni insieme in vacanza questa estate, solo noi tre, e non hanno mai minimamente dato segni di sofferenza, ma quando vedono la mamma partono sorrisi e abbracci di intensità diversa. Sono due amori non commensurabili sui quali non si possono intavolare trattative né tanto meno costruire vendette a tavolino che lasciano il tempo che trovano.
> Tutto ciò che ho fatto, sto facendo e farò in futuro, è per loro. Non gli insegnerò né odio né rancore. Se capiscono già da piccolini che l'amore può finire ma la vita può andare avanti, potranno forse essere anche migliori della mamma e del papà.
> Lei è, e rimane, la madre dei miei figli e non farò mai nulla per squalificarla ai loro occhi. Quando saranno grandi se avranno domande risponderò.
> Non è che se una si comporta da demente devo essere demente pure io.


Questo per me è uscirne vincente


----------



## lunaiena (2 Novembre 2015)

eagle ha detto:


> Nella sua storia ha parlato di due (altri) persone, il marito e l'ex amante. Mi sono perso qualcosa?


ho capito ...


----------



## lunaiena (2 Novembre 2015)

Divì ha detto:


> Gli altri siamo noi.


Prova tu a fare la simpa 
mentre di stai cagando addosso 
e devi ancora aspettare per farla ...


----------



## Carola (2 Novembre 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> In situazioni normali i bambini devono stare con la madre, perché è un rapporto viscerale che finché si è piccoli non può essere surrogato da un papà, neanche se fosse il migliore del mondo. Loro con me stanno bene, sono contenti, siamo stati 12 giorni insieme in vacanza questa estate, solo noi tre, e non hanno mai minimamente dato segni di sofferenza, ma quando vedono la mamma partono sorrisi e abbracci di intensità diversa. Sono due amori non commensurabili sui quali non si possono intavolare trattative né tanto meno costruire vendette a tavolino che lasciano il tempo che trovano.
> Tutto ciò che ho fatto, sto facendo e farò in futuro, è per loro. Non gli insegnerò né odio né rancore. Se capiscono già da piccolini che l'amore può finire ma la vita può andare avanti, potranno forse essere anche migliori della mamma e del papà.
> Lei è, e rimane, la madre dei miei figli e non farò mai nulla per squalificarla ai loro occhi. Quando saranno grandi se avranno domande risponderò.
> Non è che se una si comporta da demente devo essere demente pure io.


Tua moglie ha perso davvero molto 
Demente si


----------



## mistral (3 Novembre 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> In situazioni normali i bambini devono stare con la madre, perché è un rapporto viscerale che finché si è piccoli non può essere surrogato da un papà, neanche se fosse il migliore del mondo. Loro con me stanno bene, sono contenti, siamo stati 12 giorni insieme in vacanza questa estate, solo noi tre, e non hanno mai minimamente dato segni di sofferenza, ma quando vedono la mamma partono sorrisi e abbracci di intensità diversa. Sono due amori non commensurabili sui quali non si possono intavolare trattative né tanto meno costruire vendette a tavolino che lasciano il tempo che trovano.
> Tutto ciò che ho fatto, sto facendo e farò in futuro, è per loro. Non gli insegnerò né odio né rancore. Se capiscono già da piccolini che l'amore può finire ma la vita può andare avanti, potranno forse essere anche migliori della mamma e del papà.
> Lei è, e rimane, la madre dei miei figli e non farò mai nulla per squalificarla ai loro occhi. Quando saranno grandi se avranno domande risponderò.
> Non è che se una si comporta da demente devo essere demente pure io.


Sei un UOMO di spessore e saggio.Tua moglie é stata doppiamente demente...


----------



## danny (3 Novembre 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> In situazioni normali i bambini devono stare con la madre, perché è un rapporto viscerale che finché si è piccoli non può essere surrogato da un papà, neanche se fosse il migliore del mondo. Loro con me stanno bene, sono contenti, siamo stati 12 giorni insieme in vacanza questa estate, solo noi tre, e non hanno mai minimamente dato segni di sofferenza, ma quando vedono la mamma partono sorrisi e abbracci di intensità diversa. Sono due amori non commensurabili sui quali non si possono intavolare trattative né tanto meno costruire vendette a tavolino che lasciano il tempo che trovano.
> Tutto ciò che ho fatto, sto facendo e farò in futuro, è per loro. Non gli insegnerò né odio né rancore. Se capiscono già da piccolini che l'amore può finire ma la vita può andare avanti, potranno forse essere anche migliori della mamma e del papà.
> Lei è, e rimane, la madre dei miei figli e non farò mai nulla per squalificarla ai loro occhi. Quando saranno grandi se avranno domande risponderò.
> Non è che se una si comporta da demente devo essere demente pure io.


Quoto.


----------



## zagor (3 Novembre 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> In situazioni normali i bambini devono stare con la madre, perché è un rapporto viscerale che finché si è piccoli non può essere surrogato da un papà, neanche se fosse il migliore del mondo. Loro con me stanno bene, sono contenti, siamo stati 12 giorni insieme in vacanza questa estate, solo noi tre, e non hanno mai minimamente dato segni di sofferenza, ma quando vedono la mamma partono sorrisi e abbracci di intensità diversa. Sono due amori non commensurabili sui quali non si possono intavolare trattative né tanto meno costruire vendette a tavolino che lasciano il tempo che trovano.
> Tutto ciò che ho fatto, sto facendo e farò in futuro, è per loro. Non gli insegnerò né odio né rancore. Se capiscono già da piccolini che l'amore può finire ma la vita può andare avanti, potranno forse essere anche migliori della mamma e del papà.
> Lei è, e rimane, la madre dei miei figli e non farò mai nulla per squalificarla ai loro occhi. Quando saranno grandi se avranno domande risponderò.
> Non è che se una si comporta da demente devo essere demente pure io.



Una decisione che ti fa onore. 
Tengo a precisare che è molto simile a quella che ha dato un matrimonialista ad un amico che si è separato. Aggiungendo che tra affidare i figli ad un padre  che lavora e quindi sarebbe costretto a sua volta a ricorrere ad un nonno o ad una baby sitter o l'affidarli alla madre, propenderebbe sempre per la seconda ipotesi. Ed è innegabile che quando i figli sono piccoli è giusto così. Forse sono considerati piccoli per troppi anni,  ma questa è  la Legge, ed è inutile discutere di questo. Un'ultima cosa: la tua ex non è affatto demente, ma anzi è furba e lucidissima. Ha una sola vita, come te, ed ha deciso di viverla al massimo,costi quel che costi. Forse con il passare del tempo, quando inizieranno ad essere più grandi i bambini, potrai vedere la cosa sotto una diversa luce. In bocca al lupo.


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Novembre 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> A qualcuno è stato consigliato di non pagare più il mutuo e lasciare che la banca si prenda una casa ormai , di fatto, non più sua.....Non saprei se è fattibile, te la riporto così come l'ho sentita.


Stark ha dei figli, vero che i pignoramenti immobiliari possono durare anni ma il rischio di lasciare i bimbi senza casa è alto. Per quanto un giudice tutelare potrebbe bloccare il pignoramento ma insomma rischiare così non è cosa.


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Novembre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Ma ci ha rimesso lui.
> Non lei.


Cosa ci ha rimesso ? In termini economici qualcosa  ma si è tolto di mezzo un imbecille ( brava madre ma per il resto un imbecille ) ... A Kassia non è che devi convincere stark sul perché si è separato semmai devi pregare Iddio che tuo marito, che prende decisioni contrarie alla logica dei suoi collaboratori ( e questo dovrebbe farti suonare un campanellino di allarme DRINNNNNN ), reagisca tutto sommato bene se venisse a scoprire un tradimento di 7 anni.


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Novembre 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Porca miseria hai ragione, adesso le vado a comprare una scatola di preservativi alla fragola e le chiedo di riprendermi a casa. Così io guardo i bambini e lei può girare per motel.


Ti sei perso tutto sto popo' di prospettive ohhhh ma che sei matto !!!!!!! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Anonimo1523 (3 Novembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Cosa ti lega veramente in questo rapporto oltre al desiderio di vendetta?


Nessuna vendetta ... io ho perso una cosa bella ... evidentemente per lei non era poi così bella. Abbiamo due figli meravigliosi, loro si. Che sappia io la loro storia è finita circa 4 anni fa. Non riesco più a guardarla con gli occhi di prima.


----------



## Divì (3 Novembre 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Prova tu a fare la simpa
> mentre di stai cagando addosso
> e devi ancora aspettare per farla ...


Ha 50 anni, non è mica una bimbaminkia.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (3 Novembre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Mi sono spiegata male.
> Il nostro rapporto è basato da sempre sulla fiducia reciproca.
> Intendevo semplicemente dire che la fedeltà è sempre stata data per scontata.
> Il problema del mio enpasse sta proprio qui.
> ...


A me è capitato ... nessun rancore, nessun rimpianto, nessun odio ... ma anche nessun perdono.


----------



## danny (3 Novembre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Allora diciamo che io sono qui per capire il prezzo.
> Una volta che conosco il preventivo.
> Decido se acquistare o meno.



Il prezzo è alto.
Immagina di essere un ladro.
Hai commesso un furto e hai sensi di colpa oppure temi di essere scoperto.
Vai alla polizia e ti autodenunci.
Pensi che ti lascino andare a casa impunito?
Il mio consiglio è di startene buona e non dire niente. Poi se viene fuori la storia piangi, disperati, pentiti, fai di tutto per sembrare affranta, distrutta dal dolore e dalla paura di separarti... insomma, recita bene la parte della pentita, incrocia le dita e spera che le cose vadano non tanto male.
Preparati una versione da presentare a tuo marito della tua storia che sia plausibile, non farti prendere in castagna, lui se vorrà sapere tutto (è già un indizio che c'è qualche speranza di arginare la separazione) digli quello che vuole sapere senza contraddirti e senza opporti, non dire mai "no, sono spazi miei, non te ne voglio parlare", perché scatenerai in lui stati di ansia e di rabbia uniti al rancore, fatti vedere debole e subordinata alla sua volontà, cosa che lenirà la sua perdita di autostima che comunque ci sarà.
Preparati a notti insonni con lui al suo fianco che a tratti ti sembrerà una belva come non lo hai mai visto, preparati a essere controllata ogni volta che esci, ogni ritardo che fai, preparati a un periodo di merda della tua vita come non hai mai avuto, preparati a perdere le tue sicurezze da quel momento in poi, a mettere in discussione progetti e anche quello che hai.
Metti da parte l'arroganza, le tue difese, hai una colpa da espiare (per lui), e non puoi permetterti di avere voce in capitolo. 
Ovviamente queste che indico non sono soluzioni. Nessuno può predirti l'imprevedibile.
Se però ritieni intollerabili queste cose, cerca una separazione prima.
Confessa a tuo marito che non lo ami più e che questo pregiudica lo stare con lui.
E taci il tradimento, nel farlo.


----------



## georgemary (3 Novembre 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> In situazioni normali i bambini devono stare con la madre, perché è un rapporto viscerale che finché si è piccoli non può essere surrogato da un papà, neanche se fosse il migliore del mondo. Loro con me stanno bene, sono contenti, siamo stati 12 giorni insieme in vacanza questa estate, solo noi tre, e non hanno mai minimamente dato segni di sofferenza, ma quando vedono la mamma partono sorrisi e abbracci di intensità diversa. Sono due amori non commensurabili sui quali non si possono intavolare trattative né tanto meno costruire vendette a tavolino che lasciano il tempo che trovano.
> Tutto ciò che ho fatto, sto facendo e farò in futuro, è per loro. Non gli insegnerò né odio né rancore. Se capiscono già da piccolini che l'amore può finire ma la vita può andare avanti, potranno forse essere anche migliori della mamma e del papà.
> Lei è, e rimane, la madre dei miei figli e non farò mai nulla per squalificarla ai loro occhi. Quando saranno grandi se avranno domande risponderò.
> Non è che se una si comporta da demente devo essere demente pure io.


volevo darti un verde, ma non posso!


----------



## Anonimo1523 (3 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Non l'hai considerato perchè ti fidi di lui o perchè pensi che non abbia bisogno di trovare conforto/affetto nelle braccia di un'altra donna? Dopotutto tu una relazione extraconiugale l'hai avuta, perciò qualcosa nel vostro rapporto forse non funziona...


Eccone un altro. Ok se un rapporto non funziona bisognerebbe parlarne con il marito non allargare le gambe al primo ostacolo. Per quanto riguarda la mia storia devo dire che era da favola poi lei è cambiata improvvisamente. Ma la colpa non è mai di chi tradisce ... chi tradisce ha sempre la scusa pronta e la ragione dalla sua.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (3 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Il prezzo è alto.
> Immagina di essere un ladro.
> Hai commesso un furto e hai sensi di colpa oppure temi di essere scoperto.
> Vai alla polizia e ti autodenunci.
> ...


???????????????????????????????? NON HO PAROLE.


----------



## Ecate (3 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Nessuna vendetta ... io ho perso una cosa bella ... evidentemente per lei non era poi così bella. Abbiamo due figli meravigliosi, loro si. Che sappia io la loro storia è finita circa 4 anni fa. Non riesco più a guardarla con gli occhi di prima.


Quindi state insieme per i figli?


----------



## Anonimo1523 (3 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Alla legge che loro possono ma le mogli no. Son convinti che le loro mogli siano esenti da certe dinamiche, " mia moglie mai ", " vuoi che abbia scelto male !"  ...peraltro son convinti di essere scaltrissimi e capisci che accorgersi che son pure ... fessi.


Voi intelligenti invece credete di poter fregare chiunque e se scoperte di poter raggirare i vostri mariti con facilità. Bel rapporto.


----------



## Diletta (3 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> ???????????????????????????????? NON HO PAROLE.




Mi dici perché sei rimasto senza parole?
Danny ha mostrato lo scenario tipico di queste situazioni, strano che tu non ti ci riconosca.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (3 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Kassia io ti leggo egoista e superficiale. Forse non ti racconti bene.


QUOTO IN TOTO.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (3 Novembre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Vediamo.
> Sette anni è la dinamica dal nostro primo sguardo alla fine.
> Cioè non pensare che sia stato un frequentarsi quotidiano.


Kassia sei per caso mia moglie?


----------



## Anonimo1523 (3 Novembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> E in tutta questa descrizione, come ti spieghi il fatto che lui non si sia accorto che hai scopato con un altro per...quanti?..7 anni?
> 
> non mi torna il sistema...scusami..


Esatto. Lo si sa ma si resta per vari motivi. Le scuse fanno solo incazzare. Il non dirlo fa incazzare. Il dirlo fa incazzare. Le domande: a me chiede sempre perché non le chiedo nulla. Cosa vuoi che gli chieda? Pensa che non sappia cosa fanno due adulti tra loro? L'unica cosa che sapevo era che sarebbe tornata perché la conosco bene, da sempre. Poi quando è tornata mi ha dato più fastidio che gioia.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (3 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Vomito.


Anch'io.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (3 Novembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Quindi state insieme per i figli?


Diciamo che stiamo insieme per tante cose e che io sono restato per i figli. Si esatto, i miei tre figli visto che ad un certo punto ho considerato mia moglie come la mia figlia più grande.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (3 Novembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Mi dici perché sei rimasto senza parole?
> Danny ha mostrato lo scenario tipico di queste situazioni, strano che tu non ti ci riconosca.


Non mi ci riconosco affatto.


----------



## Darty (3 Novembre 2015)

*Anonimo*



Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Eccone un altro. Ok se un rapporto non funziona bisognerebbe parlarne con il marito non allargare le gambe al primo ostacolo. Per quanto riguarda la mia storia devo dire che era da favola poi *lei è cambiata improvvisamente*. Ma la colpa non è mai di chi tradisce ... chi tradisce ha sempre la scusa pronta e la ragione dalla sua.


In che modo è cambiata? Quasi sempre le persone non cambiano ma si rivelano per quello che sono...


----------



## danny (3 Novembre 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> *Una decisione che ti fa onore. *
> Tengo a precisare che è molto simile a quella che ha dato un matrimonialista ad un amico che si è separato. Aggiungendo che tra affidare i figli ad un padre  che lavora e quindi sarebbe costretto a sua volta a ricorrere ad un nonno o ad una baby sitter o l'affidarli alla madre, propenderebbe sempre per la seconda ipotesi. Ed è innegabile che quando i figli sono piccoli è giusto così. Forse sono considerati piccoli per troppi anni,  ma questa è  la Legge, ed è inutile discutere di questo. Un'ultima cosa: la tua ex non è affatto demente, ma anzi è furba e lucidissima. Ha una sola vita, come te, ed ha deciso di viverla al massimo,costi quel che costi. Forse con il passare del tempo, quando inizieranno ad essere più grandi i bambini, potrai vedere la cosa sotto una diversa luce. In bocca al lupo.


Non è una decisione, non lo è mai.
E' fare buon viso a cattivo gioco.
E' mantenere la dignità, la tua dignità in una situazione che ti mette a dura prova, perché la sensazione di subire un'ingiustizia e la rabbia talvolta ti portano a fare scelte che sono negative per i figli.
Sai quanti genitori in situazioni analoghe mettono da parte se stessi per il bene dei figli?
Per non far loro ulteriormente del male, perché già subire una separazione è un trauma.
Per dar loro il convincimento che papà e mamma, anche se non hanno saputo essere una buona coppia, sono comunque dei bravi genitori. 
I figli contano nelle scelte, sia che si decida di restare sia che ci si separi.
L'essere genitori è una responsabilità ben più grande che essere un semplice marito o un amante.
Le questioni economiche vengono dopo, contano sicuramente nello scegliere cosa fare, se stare insieme o separarsi, se continuare a fare in genitori insieme o farlo in due case diverse.
Ma prima di tutto pensi a fare il tuo mestiere di genitore, che è la ragione che ti ha portato un giorno a decidere di accogliere un figlio nella tua vita.


----------



## danny (3 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Non mi ci riconosco affatto.


Di' la tua.
Le reazioni non sono tutte uguali.


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Voi intelligenti invece credete di poter fregare chiunque e se scoperte di poter raggirare i vostri mariti con facilità. Bel rapporto.


Guarda che io sono stata tradita ... E si sono intelligente


----------



## Simy (3 Novembre 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> In situazioni normali i bambini devono stare con la madre, perché è un rapporto viscerale che finché si è piccoli non può essere surrogato da un papà, neanche se fosse il migliore del mondo. Loro con me stanno bene, sono contenti, siamo stati 12 giorni insieme in vacanza questa estate, solo noi tre, e non hanno mai minimamente dato segni di sofferenza, ma quando vedono la mamma partono sorrisi e abbracci di intensità diversa. Sono due amori non commensurabili sui quali non si possono intavolare trattative né tanto meno costruire vendette a tavolino che lasciano il tempo che trovano.
> Tutto ciò che ho fatto, sto facendo e farò in futuro, è per loro. Non gli insegnerò né odio né rancore. Se capiscono già da piccolini che l'amore può finire ma la vita può andare avanti, potranno forse essere anche migliori della mamma e del papà.
> Lei è, e rimane, la madre dei miei figli e non farò mai nulla per squalificarla ai loro occhi. Quando saranno grandi se avranno domande risponderò.
> Non è che se una si comporta da demente devo essere demente pure io.


:sic:


----------



## Anonimo1523 (4 Novembre 2015)

*Mi associo.*



Simy ha detto:


> :sic:


Chapeu.


----------

